# How Many Guitars Do You Have?



## Steadfastly

Some of us have only one guitar and some have many guitars. How many do you have and do you play all of them on a weekly basis? 

As you can see, I have two, listed below; one electric hollow body and one acoustic. Well, including the one in my avatar, I have three but the one in my avatar is very, very difficult to play.


----------



## bw66

I have four. An electric which I've had since I was a kid and which I learned on, but doesn't get a lot of use except when I fill in in the worship band at our church. An S&P acoustic which gets played pretty much daily and the Takamine that it replaced which is now tuned up a fourth (ADGCEA) and gets used at jams and campfires. Finally, I have a LaPatrie classical that gets played when I'm in a classical mood and when my S&P is in the shop.


----------



## greco

I have 4:

Acoustic, Epi LP, Greco 335 copy, MIM Fender strat

The LP is getting the most use lately as I just bought it.
The Greco likely gets used the next most often...but not weekly
The Strat is the most seldom used....I just can't get into the single coils.
The poor acoustic.....well....it has no pickup and it has a huge body (even for an acoustic)....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ne1roc

11 electrics 2 acoustics.

I give all my guitars a go when I practice. I have 5 main gigging guitars, each get a shot in the rotation.


----------



## corailz

Frig,there's so many guys here that have alot of axe,just look at the "11-20 guitars" choice...WOW!

I voted for 3.My rig consist in 2 electric and 1 accoustic...Is the "Guitar Hero" controller can be counted in??LOL:banana:


----------



## Brennan

I'm at 14 currently. Many I play regularly, some I keep around for sentimental reasons or because they offer something unique. I still have quite a few holes to fill, so my collection still has some growing left to do.


----------



## lbrown1

4 for me

the main - strat
the HB / bigsby equipped Gretsch for those songs that need it
Ovation for acoustic
and a squier strat I keep for practice and sentimental reasons


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

4 more than I know how to play:

Squier 51
Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe
Agile Dauntless
Carvin SC90

No two have the same scale length/number of frets/string gauge


----------



## LarryLimerick

I only have one guitar a, my Epiphone SG g400, I have just started playing, but I am sure it won't be long until I get another guitar:rockon2:.


----------



## xuthal

I've got 5,Yamaha sj-180,washburn ea30lhn,montana backpacker(needs a neck re set bad),an s101 strat copy and my new one a Norman b20 folk,one of the last left handed models made before they stopped making them lefty.Been playing the norman more since i got it so i slackened the strings on the acoustics,hoping that will take the bellying down on two of them.


----------



## keto

I voted 6-10 but including everything in the house (3 kids play) we have 3 acoustics, 13 electrics, and an electric mandolin. Something tells me I'm missing some of the count, last time I counted we had 20.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## rhh7

I have 8, but only my Squier Bullet Strat, and my Simon & Patrick parlour model are playable at present.

I have the following projects going:

Custom Warmoth strat, including neck I got from Stevie Mac, and new Warmoth poplar hard-tail body.

Custom Tele, including custom sitka spruce body, routed for humbucker in neck, strat pickup in middle, standard bridge, with a new Allparts TMO Fat neck.

Fender Standard Fat Strat, MIM, currently totally disassembled...just did my first fret job on the neck, and I am going to spray it with nitrocellulose lacquer.

Squier Avril Lavigne, totally disassembled, body has been stripped, antiqued, routed for a neck humbucker, neck has been refinished in nitro.

Squier Affinity Strat, totally disassembled, body has been stripped, antiqued, neck has been refinished in nitro, considering single neck humbucker for this guitar.

Epiphone G400, totally disassembled, got it for a song because it was not producing a sound, switch and jack are fine, pickups straight into jack have full output, found damp, corroded pots...going to install 4 new CTS pots, new knobs, and completely rewire it.


----------



## Spikezone

I have my 75 Les Paul Standard, 97 G&L Legacy Standard, Yamaha SA 500, Yamaha APX-6, Yairi classical, and Spike and Myderne (two electrics that I built).
-Mikey


----------



## AlcolmX

I've got 4 electrics (Ibanez Iceman, Epiphone Les Paul and Wilshire RI, Fender '72 Telecaster Deluxe RI) and counting, 2 acoustics (Seagull, Dot On Shaft), and an El Degas bass.


----------



## hollowbody

I had seven for a while, but I consolidated them into 4:

2004 US Deluxe Stratocaster w/ RS Vintage Kit and Jon Moore 60's pickups
2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard
1989 Godin Acousticaster
2008 Squier Classic Vibe Tele (currently being overhauled into an Esquire)


----------



## puckhead

i think I know who the 41-60 pick was. I have asked him for a family portrait once or twice. :food-smiley-004:

I'm somewhere around 12 or 13. Probably 4 in regular rotation, the others get spot duty. I don't think I am missing anything (don't have an SG, but for some reason they just don't call to me). So if i get anything else, it would just be an upgrade over what's in the stable now. The dream is to get an R9 at some point.


----------



## Kenmac

I have 13 electric guitars, one acoustic guitar and one electric bass:

Electrics:
Fender Strat
Tokai Goldstar Sound
Tokai Springy Sound
G&L Comanche
Dillion Rosewood Tele
Fender Baja Telecaster
Tele "Partscaster"
Gibson Heritage Les Paul
Tokai Love Rock
Vintage Brand "Lemon Drop" (Les Paul Copy)
Paul Reed Smith CE
Dillion Paul Reed Smith Clone
Brian Moore i13

Acoustic:
Simon & Patrick 

Electric Bass:
Cort Bass

I think that's more than enough. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Xanadu

4 Electrics
2 Basses
2 Acoustics


----------



## zontar

Well, you'll know the answer for me if you seek out my posts...
Or see the range of it anyway from above.

If I'd kept up the pace of my early years I'd have a lot more though.
But my last one about 16 months ago was my first guitar purchase in 10 years.


----------



## Pepper_Roni

only 1  my squire all though i love is very lonley... im savin for a new ESP to give it company tho largetongue


----------



## aC2rs

6 guitars at the moment, 5 electrics and 1 acoustic. I have my two favourites that get played about 95% of the time. The others do get pulled out of their cases every now and then so they don't feel ignored.

I suspect that more guitars will be added to the collection when I come across something that interests me.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I have 8 now;

'64 Fender Strat
'83 Gibson ES-335 Dot CMT
'06 PRS CE-24
'65 Gibson SJ
'34 May Bell Acoustic
'75 Fender Mustang Bass
The Haitian Shark
Steinberger Spirit Pro (my travel guitar)

I play them all intermittently but usually go in phases where I favour one . My "number 1" right now is the ES-335.


----------



## ne1roc

puckhead said:


> i think I know who the 41-60 pick was. I have asked him for a family portrait once or twice. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I'm somewhere around 12 or 13. Probably 4 in regular rotation, the others get spot duty. I don't think I am missing anything (don't have an SG, but for some reason they just don't call to me). So if i get anything else, it would just be an upgrade over what's in the stable now. The dream is to get an R9 at some point.


If you click on the number in the poll column, it tells you who it is!

Damn.....40 plus guitars.............need a warehouse for that!


----------



## Starbuck

LOL! Just wait till some Newbie comes in and tells him he shouldn't own so many!!!


----------



## Hamstrung

29, (soon to be 28 once the Shark is delivered to Big_Daddy) which includes electrics, acoustics, basses and a couple of projects yet to be assembled. 
I tend to rotate over time as well as a lot of buying and selling. I'll go months without playing a certain guitar then go back to it for a while. I recently picked up the bass again as I'm currently in two bands. One as a guitar player and the other as bass.

Part of my mania with guitars is the aesthetic. I love the different looks and feels and sounds. They're all different works of art to me.


----------



## LowWatt

5 electrics, 1 acoustic - all get played every week.


----------



## david henman

...i suspect that a lot of us are players that are passionate about the instrument but for most of our loves were restricted to one electric and one acoustic by financial limitations and family obligations.

i'm stalled out, for the moment, at around seventeen. the ones i don't play are on loan to family members - i hate selling my guitars.

-dh


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> Do you count pedal steels, lap steels, mandolins, banjos, basses and Coral sitars?


Everything but the sitars.


----------



## gtrguy

Hmm.... let's see..

'94(?) Mexi Strat w/ Dimarzio pickups (Pro Track, Blue Velvet, red Velvet)
'87 USA '62 Reissue Strat
'05 USA Hardtail Double Fat Strat
'08 Allparts Parts-o-caster
'58 Silvertone U3
'80's Kramer Focus 1000
'80's Kramer Aerostar ZX30 (my first!)
'06 Seagull Entourage
'08 Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass
'91(?) 1957 Les Paul Historic Reissue
a couple of miscellaneous inexpensive acoustics

I need a mandolin....


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Bryan

I've got 6 so far . My main guiytar is my Paragon GOM 13 fret . That others are a Larrive LV-09e , a house brand electric Les Paul jr. copy single cutaway that I had all the electronics redone on , a Yamaha classical , a 1930's German lute giutar , and lastly a Anjo banjo which is interestingly enough from our generous thinline donater , Tapastry Music . My friends dad , who goes up to Tapestry to hang out sometimes , was given it by Dave to work on ( damaged goods ) and one day when I was down visiting my friends dad we talked about it , and the next Christmas he presented it to me after he had done some repaires to it .


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't think we've seen Jimi Hendrix or Mooh in here yet and they are regulars here at GC.


----------



## puckhead

ne1roc said:


> If you click on the number in the poll column, it tells you who it is!
> 
> Damn.....40 plus guitars.............need a warehouse for that!


thanks - I was wrong fwiw, I figured it was Sneaky.
he seems to have a NGD thrad about once a week (yes, I am jealous)


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> Danelectro Baritone
> Duesenberg Starplayer TV
> Fender Teardrop Mandolin
> Fender Lap Steel
> Fender Thinskin '62 Reissue Telecaster
> Fender B-bender Telecaster
> Fender Stratocaster (mid-80's)
> Fender Jazzmaster ('63)
> Fender Mustang ('69)
> Fender Jazz Bass (MIM)
> Fender P-Bass ('62 reissue)
> Gibson ES355 ('69)
> Gibson Les Paul R8
> Gibson Les Paul '57 Jr. reissue
> Gibson Les Paul Studio
> Gibson SG Special ('68)
> Gold Tone 5-string Banjo
> Gretsch Nashville ('63)
> Gretsch Tennessee Rose
> Gretch Duo Jet
> Jerry Jones Neptune 12-string
> Jerry Jones double-cut
> Jerry Jones Coral Sitar
> Martin 000-17 ('57)
> Martin D35
> MSA Pedal Steel
> National Lap Steel
> Rickenbacker 350-6
> Rickenbacker 360-6
> Santa Cruz Pre-War OM
> Supro ???? (#1)
> Supro ???? (#2)
> Suzuki Nylon String Acoustic (mid- 60's)
> Taylor Baby Taylor Mahogany
> 
> I think that's it.


Are you sure you haven't forgotten any?lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> thanks - I was wrong fwiw, I figured it was Sneaky.
> he seems to have a NGD thrad about once a week (yes, I am jealous)


I know someone who is going to have another one soon.......


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Danelectro Baritone
> Duesenberg Starplayer TV
> Fender Teardrop Mandolin
> Fender Lap Steel
> Fender Thinskin '62 Reissue Telecaster
> Fender B-bender Telecaster
> Fender Stratocaster (mid-80's)
> Fender Jazzmaster ('63)
> Fender Mustang ('69)
> Fender Jazz Bass (MIM)
> Fender P-Bass ('62 reissue)
> Gibson ES355 ('69)
> Gibson Les Paul R8
> Gibson Les Paul '57 Jr. reissue
> Gibson Les Paul Studio
> Gibson SG Special ('68)
> Gold Tone 5-string Banjo
> Gretsch Nashville ('63)
> Gretsch Tennessee Rose
> Gretch Duo Jet
> Jerry Jones Neptune 12-string
> Jerry Jones double-cut
> Jerry Jones Coral Sitar
> Martin 000-17 ('57)
> Martin D35
> MSA Pedal Steel
> National Lap Steel
> Rickenbacker 350-6
> Rickenbacker 360-6
> Santa Cruz Pre-War OM
> Supro ???? (#1)
> Supro ???? (#2)
> Suzuki Nylon String Acoustic (mid- 60's)
> Taylor Baby Taylor Mahogany
> 
> I think that's it.



Which do you play the most? If you had to grab just one for a gig which would it be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> Everything but the sitars.


A Coral Sitar is actually more guitar than sitar.

I would count it.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> A Coral Sitar is actually more guitar than sitar.
> 
> I would count it.


Zontar: Do you have a picture? I would like to see one. Thanks, Flip.


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> Zontar: Do you have a picture? I would like to see one. Thanks, Flip.


heres one-


----------



## fraser

and here, in use-

[YOUTUBE]zI88CmanrY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bagpipe

Had to make up a list to count them - thats never a good sign.

12, if you count the mandolin:



PRS CE22
Fender Strat
Custom Tele
Gretsch Electromatic G5129
Epiphone (by Gibson!~) SG310
Rondo SX SPJ-62 Bass
Taylor 214 acoustic
Washburn D-20S acoustic
Bluestem Lap Steel
Mason Lap Steel
Canuck Resonator Tricone
Kentucky KM-140S Mandolin


----------



## Steadfastly

fraser said:


> heres one-


Yep. You're right. I would count it. Although, I heard a clip of one the other day. Personally, I can't stand the sound of them. It grates on my nerves!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## zontar

nkjanssen said:


> To me, adding a bit of Coral Sitar into a song instantly gives it a bit of "60's pop" vibe.


When used judiciously they work great.


----------



## mrmatt1972

3 electrics and 2 acoustics (12 and nylon string). I'm seriously considering the need for a new 6 string acoustic because I've just started playing with a folk trio, so the count may soon be 6.

I didn't count my mandolin or uke...


----------



## Guest

The thought of all that choice is kind of intoxicating. The Duesenberger didn't get a mention directly though -- is not the versatile machine it looks like from the pics?



nkjanssen said:


> My #1 electric is definitely the ES355, though I play the R8, the '57 Jr. reissue, the '62 Tele reissue and the Gretsch Tennessee Rose pretty much every week. The rest are brought out fairly regularly, but less frequently than the others.
> 
> My #1 acoustic is the Santa Cruz.
> 
> The bass player in my band uses my '62 P-bass reissue as his #1.


----------



## Tarbender

I never set out to have so many guitars, I just hate to sell them, and when I come across one that really "talks" to me I have to buy it. Here's a few of the kids:


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## fraser

Tarbender said:


> I never set out to have so many guitars, I just hate to sell them, and when I come across one that really "talks" to me I have to buy it. Here's a few of the kids:


yeah, i never sell my guitars. i dont get crazy gas attacks or anything, so im never scrambling to sell in order to buy. i look for deals, bargains, whatever, within the general area im interested in. most of my stuff was purchased really cheap and needing repair. most expensive guitar i have cost me $599 in the mid nineties. everything else cost me less than that -
another aspect is, if i was just an electric player, itd be much different- ive got maybe 11 electrics, and 2 of these are basses. i might also have an acoustic or 2 and a classical -
but factor in things like lap slide, both electric and acoustic, as well as dobro, the numerous repair experiments, and the fact ive been into this for 30 years, without ever bieng a seller..........


----------



## zontar

fraser's guitars remind me of John Entwhistle's advice on how to collect guitars.

I've paraphrased it into two simple steps-

1-Buy guitars.
2-Don't sell them.


----------



## fraser

zontar said:


> fraser's guitars remind me of John Entwhistle's advice on how to collect guitars.
> 
> I've paraphrased it into two simple steps-
> 
> 1-Buy guitars.
> 2-Don't sell them.


actually those are tarbenders guitars-
that pic has les pauls, at least one wammy bar, and an acoustic with a cutaway- youd never see any of those things here lol.
you would see more strats however.

1-Buy guitars.
2-Don't sell them

im in agreement with you and john.


----------



## zontar

fraser said:


> actually those are tarbenders guitars-
> that pic has les pauls, at least one wammy bar, and an acoustic with a cutaway- youd never see any of those things here lol.
> you would see more strats however.
> 
> 1-Buy guitars.
> 2-Don't sell them
> 
> im in agreement with you and john.


I meant to say, "Fraser's post" Oops.

Any way.

I thought you might be in agreement though.


----------



## bluesmostly

I am definitely spoiled and have more than I need, but what does 'need' have to do with it? They cover all the sonic territory that I would care to venture into. 

I think I am in the 6-10 category, let's see:

-64 firebird III
-65 Noble/Mosrite semihollow
-79 Ibanez Artist
-93 G&L Legacy
-2 Gould, custom made shredders
-custom aluminun tele
-yamaha acoustic
-modulus 5 string bass

and a Trussart strat on the way!


----------



## Stonesy

Its a real drag tryin' to sell gits so I just keep em'.

'62 Gibson J45
'73 Gibson LP GT Deluxe
'76 Gibson LP STD
'80 LS50 Tokai Reborn Old GT
'80s Ibanez Roadstar II
'80s Greco LP 
'92 Gibson LP STD
'94 OBG LP '57 RI Custom
'01 Gibson LP R8
'03 Gibson LP R4
'05 Gibson LP STD Faded
'06 Gibson LP Custom '68 RI
'06 Bobburst LP
'06 Seagull 12 string
'07 Hamer Korina Vector
'08 Gibson LP R8 Canadian Mapleburst
Johnstone Dobro
And a luthier made LP body and neck from the USA, Brazilian board from ...., thats gonna be a Jeff Beck Oxblood R4 in 2010.


----------



## bluesmostly

can't imagine you would have too much trouble selling some of those axes Stonesy, those are some hot LP's you have there I'm thinkin'...


----------



## Steadfastly

Tarbender said:


> I never set out to have so many guitars, I just hate to sell them, and when I come across one that really "talks" to me I have to buy it. Here's a few of the kids:


OK, Tarbender: Here is a serious question. How much difference is there in sound of those 6 teles when played through the same amp or amp/pedal configuration?


----------



## bluesmostly

I think you need to look closer Flipflop, Tarbender has 7 teles in that pic and almost all with different pickups. I would say he needs to get rid of 3 or 4 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

bluesmostly said:


> I think you need to look closer Flipflop, Tarbender has 7 teles in that pic and almost all with different pickups. I would say he needs to get rid of 3 or 4 :smilie_flagge17:


Yup--I count 7 as well, so for Flip Flop's question, and not presuming to answer for Tarbender, here's my take-
1-The Tele in the middle row has a Bigsby
2-The Tele in the front row has a humbucker & a single coil
3-So does one of the Teles in the back row, but it has four controls, instead of two, so there are some different options.
4-The last Tele in the back row appears to have singlecoil size humbuckers
5-The second Tele in the last row has two humbuckers
6-The first & third Teles in the back row both appear to have the standard Tele set up--so they may be the most similar--of course they may have something less obviously different.

But even if the two from #6 are the same--that's something different for 6 of them.
Not bad.


----------



## Drazden

At my height, I had 9 or 10, but I've been trying my best to cut it down lately. I've never wanted to be one of those guys with a huge collection... and I don't really have the space to do it. Maybe once I finish school and get my own place, I'll have a Guitar Room to keep more. Right now, though, I'm down to 6:

-2003 Garrison G41-e
-2000 American Deluxe Fender Strat
-1989 USA Custom Jackson Soloist
-2006 Musicman Axis Supersport
-2003 Gordie Johnson signature Gibson SG
-1970-76 Gibson SG Deluxe (w/ Les Paul pickguard and top-mounted electronics)

And I'm back and forth on actually selling the Soloist; I used to play it, gig with it, record, whatever, all the time, but I haven't picked it up in a long time other than to restring it. 80% of my playing actually happens on my Strat, and that guitar (with a JB Junior in the bridge) and the Axis can actually get any sound I can get out of the Soloist, without bothering with the Floyd. So I don't know.


----------



## Tarbender

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, Tarbender: Here is a serious question. How much difference is there in sound of those 6 teles when played through the same amp or amp/pedal configuration?


As Zontar said, they all have different configuration and sound different. Starting from the left, top row is a Muddy Waters tele with Bill Lawrence pickups; next to that is a "Telesonic" which Fender only made for 2 years. It has TV Jone pickups - jangle jangle; Then you have a 52 RI with Fralin Blues Specials; next is a '72 with WRP in the neck and a Lollar in the bridge; Last in that row is a Walnut body, rosewood/rosewood neck with Bardens - the mellowest Tele you've ever heard; in the middle row is a Tele I got in 1967. I think it was a Teisco but there is not name on it. Really strange looking pickups and electronics; In the front row is my Nash with lollars, my "go to" guitar. I have 4 other Tele's that aren't in the pic, including one with two P-90's. Each one has something different to offer.


----------



## edward

Driving my wife and dogs crazy with four:
Fender Jimmie Vaughan Strat
Epi Del Ray
Aria MAC50Q
Alvarez acoustic


----------



## gtone

5 guitars (2 acoustic, 3 electric), 2 basses, electronic piano, acoustic and electronic drums, harp, maracas and more cow bell...


----------



## Steadfastly

Tarbender said:


> As Zontar said, they all have different configuration and sound different. Starting from the left, top row is a Muddy Waters tele with Bill Lawrence pickups; next to that is a "Telesonic" which Fender only made for 2 years. It has TV Jone pickups - jangle jangle; Then you have a 52 RI with Fralin Blues Specials; next is a '72 with WRP in the neck and a Lollar in the bridge; Last in that row is a Walnut body, rosewood/rosewood neck with Bardens - the mellowest Tele you've ever heard; in the middle row is a Tele I got in 1967. I think it was a Teisco but there is not name on it. Really strange looking pickups and electronics; In the front row is my Nash with lollars, my "go to" guitar. I have 4 other Tele's that aren't in the pic, including one with two P-90's. Each one has something different to offer.


Thanks for the complete reply. I am interested because I would like to make a tele my next guitar.


----------



## Brigham

I have six:
A Hollowbody for my jazzy/bluesy stuff (it's a Dean)
My J-Custom Ibanez for rockin out
An old BC Rich clone, handed down from my brother (he never played it anymore)
A Martin Backpacker my brother-in-law gave me (he also never played it anymore)
A Larrivee acoustic 
and an Almansa classical


plus I have an old 3/4 size acoustic which was my first guitar... but I didn't really count that since I'm trying to sell it

I also have a mandolin and a ukulele XD


----------



## Maverick

I have 5 and I am still a beginner. 4 electric and 1 acoustic.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Wow - I had to count them a few times to believe it, but I have 40...of those, 4 are basses, two are mandolins, one lap steel, one banjo and one ukelele. My main axes are my ErnieBall MusicMan guitars, with my 2000 Axis being my "go-to" main squeeze. She comes with me to every gig and sees use for about 60% of the show. I usually have three or four with me onstage, but they're not there just for show - we are a cover band and I need tonal variation to emulate the original sound of the material we cover. If I don't need to play it, then I don't need to bring it...and believe me, I won't.

Do doublenecks count as one or two? I have two doublenecks, so if they count double, then I could move to the next level......

John
the grumpyoldman


----------



## ezcomes

i've got 5...6 if you count a double neck as two...

a 6 string electric, my doubleneck, two LP copies, and a BC rich warlock...

the LP's get played the most...the warlock next...followed by the doubleneck and the acoustic...i try to love them equally...

i used to have a Takamine 12 string electric acoustic...i got it rediculously cheap...pretty much only to make a buck...sometimes i regret selling it...but i rarely played it...
i also used to have an old strat copy...cherry red...i was stupid and traded it for the warlock...i guess i don't really regret it...if only for the fact i wish the warlock wasn't a tremolo...but i found out a couple years ago that the copy was probably worth a little money...but i haven't thought about that guitar in awhile and can't remember what brand it was now...i still miss it though...i think it was an El Degas...but i can't recall


----------



## Steadfastly

grumpyoldman said:


> Wow - I had to count them a few times to believe it, but I have 40.
> 
> Do doublenecks count as one or two? I have two doublenecks, so if they count double, then I could move to the next level......
> 
> John
> the grumpyoldman


The doublenecks only only count as two if you saw them in half.


----------



## theroan

USA Strat
USA Tele
Les Paul Studio
USA Jazz Bass
USA Precision
Taylor DN-3


----------



## Cankin

Only one, my 2010 MIM Standard Strat


----------



## CDWaterloo

PRS McCarty
Godin SD24 
Martin Acoustic
next target: a semi-hollow...


----------



## Chito

I'm at 12 now.

Prestige NYS Standard
Ibanez PM35NT
Godin Fifth Ave Kingpin
Ibanez Artstar AS120
Fender 62 Tele Reissue MIJ
PRS Soapbar SE II Tobacco Burst
PRS Soapbar SE II Cherry Red
PRS Soapbar SE SC
PRS Custom SE
Peavey Foundation Bass
Martin 00-15 
Takamine EG330SC


----------



## Steadfastly

Chito said:


> I'm at 11.
> 
> Ibanez PM35NT
> Godin Fifth Ave Kingpin
> Ibanez AS120
> Fender 62 Reissue MIJ
> PRS Soapbar SE II Tobacco Burst
> PRS Soapbar SE II Cherry Red
> PRS Soapbar SE SC
> PRS Custom SE
> Peavey Foundation Bass
> Martin 00-15
> Takamine EG330SC


Chito: Can you give us your feedback on the Godin Kingpin? Either the Kingpin or a nice Tele will be my next guitar.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I'm at 7. 8 if the ukelele counts. 

Fender 12 string acoustic
Eterna by Yamaha 6 string acoustic
Peavey electric - can't remember model at the moment. Its an HSS strat style
Cheap LP copy for hot roddin
Cheap mini V to hang beside my desk
Ministar Lestar for travel
Gibson Les Paul Studio


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

Yeesh, my answer has changed.

Carvin SC90
Fenandes Ravelle Deluxe
Fender Squier '51 (well, started as one...)
Epiphone L&M 25th Anniv SG
Dean DS superstrat from 1990
Agile Dauntless 2TS
Agile AL-3100 HSBF

Just sold a cheap LP Jr knockoff so I'm down to 7. I think only the Squier '51 has the same electronics in it as when I acquired it.

The Agiles are phenomenal, best singlecuts I've ever played.


----------



## Mooh

FlipFlopFly said:


> I don't think we've seen Jimi Hendrix or Mooh in here yet and they are regulars here at GC.


I love my guitars and other instruments, some as tools, others as sentimental possessions. As a rule I choose them first as tools, ie, what they will do for me, and what tone holes they will fill in my collection. Ocassionally I choose them for other reasons, even that I think they're simply too cool not to have. 

Not including the basement beaters and trade fodder, I have eight acoustics, eight electrics, three basses, two banjos, two mandolins, two ukuleles, one autoharp, one violin, one electric piano, one djembe, several pennywhistles and harmonicas, and likely other stuff I'm forgetting. This is fewer than I've had in the past as I'm offloading some of the lesser stuff this year. All of my acoustics and most of my electrics are Canadian made, btw.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito

FlipFlopFly said:


> Chito: Can you give us your feedback on the Godin Kingpin? Either the Kingpin or a nice Tele will be my next guitar.


I had a honeymoon with the Kingpin for a bit but gravitated back to the Ibanez PM which has now been replaced by the Prestige NYS I just got. Here is a recording of me playing the kingpin in an interview we did last year. At that time, I was using the Kingpin as my main guitar. The sound of the kingpin is prominent in the intro. My setup was kingpin into a Peavey classic 30, using a Sennheiser e906 mic with no effects except for a bit of reverb on the C30.

http://mosayk.ca/podcast/Mo Sayk - A Year From Now.mp3


----------



## monson

*ACOUSTIC*

Fenix XL-30 jombo
A dove replica made by my father in law

*ELETRIC*

Epiphone FAT210

*BASS*

rocker
yamaha


----------



## cheezyridr

just one awesome and inexpensive electric at this time, but hopefully that will change as time marches on.

EDIT: time marched on, and now i have 2. 

the roxbury










and the dillion


----------



## six-string

enough to make a racket with!


----------



## zontar

six-string said:


> enough to make a racket with!


Heck, you only need one string for that.


----------



## Jeemy55

Been collecting and playing since 1967 when I was a kid.I have owned most of the classic guitars and find that some are not very good at all.Play a few and find the one that plays well and in tune.Just because its old does not mean its a great player.Most of the professional guitarsists i know have awful set ups on their guitars and don't know any better.Take it to someone thats known for setting up an instrument and get it done right.Learn how to tune and stop blaming the tuners.Its shocking how many players can't tune either...Cheers


----------



## blacktooth

I currently own 11,
1967-ish Pan hollowbody
196? Pan acoustic
Epiphone gothic LP 
Washburn Dimebag Darrell sig. 333
Washburn DImebag Darrell sig The Culprit
the dean from hell
Dean Vendetta 4
a shitty little nova
my Ovation acoustic
a seagull 12-string acoustic
and my current favorite, a Charvel 475 Deluxe
and two in the process of building. but I didn't count them...yet


----------



## jimsz

6, if I include the bass guitar.

Vantage VP-710B (bass)
1982 Washburn HB-35
Stella LP Copy
Martin DS-1
1991 Stratocastor
1987 LP Goldtop


----------



## six-string

zontar said:


> Heck, you only need one string for that.


i always make sure i have at least one string on all my guitars!


----------



## Metal#J#

I've had to let so many go over the last 2-3 years. I managed to keep 2 PRS (24 Custom and SCT) out of 7 and recently added 2 Parkers (98 Classic and 06 Mojo).......+my beater Fender acoustic makes 5. I'm looking to replace some of those lost beauties!


----------



## zontar

six-string said:


> i always make sure i have at least one string on all my guitars!


Rock On!
:rockon2:


----------



## Ti-Ron

Only two at the moment! I been thru some crazy numbers since I'm here!
Never more than 7 at the same time and once I said: What's the point to many guitars I don't like and play?
So I sold everything and bough a Les Paul!
I'm happy with it! I'm saving for a good acoustic (probably a Boucher) insteed of my cheap Epi!
I have to admit I'm jongling with the idea of having a 62' RI Tele but I'm not sure yet!


----------



## skleung

I currently 6 have(counting the bass)

-parker fly classic
-epiphone les paul custom
-squier strat (cheap package deals)
-takamine acoustic/elect EG 541 sc
-takamine classical (forget the exact name...and too lazy to go downstairs to check now)
-ibanez bass SR gear 405 something or rather (also to lazy to double check) haha


Sam

_______________

www.myspace.com/freedbyone
www.youtube.com/skleung


----------



## Alex Csank

I have 11 right now:
'66 Hagstrom I 'Thor'
'67 Domino Californian
'68 Univox Coily 'Christine'
'69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon'
'01 S-101 Standard (Telecaster Copy)
'10 Anthem PS-20 Prototype (LP Style)
Dana Classical
Yamaha CG70 Classical
Emperador AW-41 Dreadnought
Washburn EA14MBL
Esteban Celestial Nights


----------



## Stonesy

Too many now:

'62 Gibson J-45
'73 Gibson LP Deluxe
'76 Gibson LP Standard
'91 Gibson LP Standard
'01 Gibson LP R8 X2
'03 Gibson LP R4
'05 Gibson LP Standard Faded
'06 Gibson LP Custom '68RI BB
'08 Gibson LP R8 
'08 Hamer Vee
'80 Aria Pro II LP LS800? Leopard
'84 Ibanez Roadstar II
'77 Greco LP R4
'80s Greco EG500
'94 OBG LP Custom '57RI
'80 Tokai LS50 Reborn Old
'90s Tokai LS50
'82 Burny LP Custom RR
'83 Burny LP Custom BB
'83 Burny LP RLG50
'83 Burny LP RLG90?
'07 Seagull 12 string
and a funky ass Chinese Dobro.


----------



## Alex Csank

Stonesy said:


> Too many now:
> 
> '62 Gibson J-45
> '73 Gibson LP Deluxe
> '76 Gibson LP Standard
> '91 Gibson LP Standard
> '01 Gibson LP R8 X2
> '03 Gibson LP R4
> '05 Gibson LP Standard Faded
> '06 Gibson LP Custom '68RI BB
> '08 Gibson LP R8
> '08 Hamer Vee
> '80 Aria Pro II LP LS800? Leopard
> '84 Ibanez Roadstar II
> '77 Greco LP R4
> '80s Greco EG500
> '94 OBG LP Custom '57RI
> '80 Tokai LS50 Reborn Old
> '90s Tokai LS50
> '82 Burny LP Custom RR
> '83 Burny LP Custom BB
> '83 Burny LP RLG50
> '83 Burny LP RLG90?
> '07 Seagull 12 string
> and a funky ass Chinese Dobro.


Wow, Stonesy!! Do you like that LP-style much????:bow:kksjur


----------



## Robert1950

Alex Csank said:


> I have 11 right now:
> '66 Hagstrom I 'Thor'
> '67 Domino Californian
> '68 Univox Coily 'Christine'
> '69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon'
> '01 S-101 Standard (Telecaster Copy)
> '10 Anthem PS-20 Prototype (LP Style)
> Dana Classical
> Yamaha CG70 Classical
> Emperador AW-41 Dreadnought
> Washburn EA14MBL
> *Esteban Celestial Nights*


Wow! Got any pics of that last one ?!?!?


----------



## Alex Csank

Hahahaha...well, if you really want to see it, I actually do have pics. What can I say? My Fiancee liked it and it cost less than the soft-shell case I was buying in that store for my Washburn! I wouldn't have even considered it, but it actually plays really well...go figure! I think it might even become a 'cheezy' collector guitar someday...'cuz it's got 'sparkley' things and chrystal 'jewels' all over it.


----------



## Sneaky

Alex Csank said:


> Hahahaha...well, if you really want to see it, I actually do have pics. What can I say? My Fiancee liked it and it cost less than the soft-shell case I was buying in that store for my Washburn! I wouldn't have even considered it, but it actually plays really well...go figure! I think it might even become a 'cheezy' collector guitar someday...'cuz it's got 'sparkley' things and chrystal 'jewels' all over it.


Did it come with the hat? :banana:


----------



## Robert1950

*not enough !!!*


----------



## Alex Csank

Robert1950 said:


> *not enough !!!*


+1,000,000,000 on that!!!


----------



## muskokaguitars

I have five in my regular stable, my ebony spruce macaferri. koa parlour, spruce bocote parlour, weissonborn styleand a bearclaw cutaway that has a soundport on the upper bout.On the bench is another weisonborn and a 12fret birdseye maple parlour guitar,and Brazilian rosewood classical guitar.Building has its advantages and disadvantages , they kind of ebb and flow.At various times ive augmented this colection with interesting vintage and weird instruments.Keeps me stoked 
Dave at Dave Cureton Custom Guitars and Harps, Musical Instruments


----------



## silr146

I have 20 at the moment.

Charvel Jackson 85
Charvel San Dimas 09
Jackson DK2M
Fender Strat Sambora Model
Fender Tele Road Worn
Ibanez RG350
Kramer Vanguard
Steinberger GM2T Vito Bratta
Steinberger GU-7R
Steinberger pro deluxe
Wolfgang special peavey
Wolfgang standard Peavey
Wolfgang special EVH
Ernie Ball Axis
Ovation cc48
Gretsch 5120G
Epiphone Zakk wylde bullseye
Epiphone Zakk wylde Camo
Epiphone Zakk wylde Buzzsaw
Gibson Les Paul Axcess Custom Floyd Rose


----------



## Steadfastly

silr146 said:


> I have 20 at the moment.
> 
> Charvel Jackson 85
> Charvel San Dimas 09
> Jackson DK2M
> Fender Strat Sambora Model
> Fender Tele Road Worn
> Ibanez RG350
> Kramer Vanguard
> Steinberger GM2T Vito Bratta
> Steinberger GU-7R
> Steinberger pro deluxe
> Wolfgang special peavey
> Wolfgang standard Peavey
> Wolfgang special EVH
> Ernie Ball Axis
> Ovation cc48
> Gretsch 5120G
> Epiphone Zakk wylde bullseye
> Epiphone Zakk wylde Camo
> Epiphone Zakk wylde Buzzsaw
> Gibson Les Paul Axcess Custom Floyd Rose


So why would you have 3 Epiphone Zakk Wylde guitars?


----------



## cheezyridr

FlipFlopFly said:


> So why would you have 3 Epiphone Zakk Wylde guitars?


if you have to ask....


----------



## Alex Csank

FlipFlopFly said:


> So why would you have 3 Epiphone Zakk Wylde guitars?


Hey "Don't care if I die",

Lots of folks get into serious single-minded collecting. I have a friend who owns 30 Alfa Romeos, another who only collects Winchester rifles and another who owns 15-20 Ford Model 'A's. If you read further back in this thread, there is someone who owns almost exclusively 'LP' style guitars (lots of them!).

Asfor me, I'm way too A.D.D. for that kind of focus! I love having collections of '1'!


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> Hey "Don't care if I die",
> 
> Lots of folks get into serious single-minded collecting. I have a friend who owns 30 Alfa Romeos, another who only collects Winchester rifles and another who owns 15-20 Ford Model 'A's. If you read further back in this thread, there is someone who owns almost exclusively 'LP' style guitars (lots of them!).
> 
> Asfor me, I'm way too A.D.D. for that kind of focus! I love having collections of '1'!


Once I had one, that would be enough for me but there could be a viable reason for 3 of the same. Perhaps, they were a good deal and he wants to trade them for something else that he wants to have.


----------



## Jocko

I have 10 guitars at present which is several below “ideal” and one below “divorce”. I have an Epi PR350S, Tanglewood 12. Perez classical, 2 Squier Strats (one ’95 original and a ’97 modded), Epi LP, Aria 335 copy, Peavey bass, Rino Strat copy for Nashville tuning and a Stagg M350 with a twisted neck.
I intend building a Stew-Mac Telecaster in the New Year.
I take one into work, a week at a time, and play it at lunch time. That way they all get a turn.


----------



## wingsfan

My magic number is 6. Wanting to increase that number but the wife will have to go on a trip first.(saves sneaking them in the house).
2 electric, Squire strat and Jay Tursor jazz
3 accoustic Fender, Ibanez EW and an old beat up nova bought through sears catalogue ,my first, warped heavy action but still sounds great
1 hybrid Ibanez Montage.


----------



## Morkolo

Six at the moment:

Ventura V2400
Ibanez SR800
Fender Geddy Lee Jazz
Yamaha FG750S
Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus
Schecter Stiletto Classic

Hoping to adopt another soon! :wave:


----------



## Scottone

MotorAve Lemans
MotorAve McQueen
MotorAve Motovox
Heatley Tradition
Lado II
MIJ Fender Mustang Bass
Rizsanyi OM
'75 Ibanez Dove copy

All get their share of play time


----------



## Accept2

FlipFlopFly said:


> Once I had one, that would be enough for me but there could be a viable reason for 3 of the same. Perhaps, they were a good deal and he wants to trade them for something else that he wants to have.


Thats the collector vs player argument. Of my 60 or so, there is almost no variety, and many of the exact same model with slight differences. Anything out of that norm is something that I dont like being there. Why buy something that you will never play?.........


----------



## redmwp

Is this the guitar addict's thread? 

Hi my name is redmwp and it's been .... um, ... 2 days since I bought my last guitar.

I've only been playing for a year and I already have 4 guitars and they are all much better than my playing ability.
Have a Larivee d-03, Guild D55, Hohner 240 NG and just bought a Taylor T3.

It's good to see that I'm not alone in my illness. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Alex Csank

redmwp said:


> Is this the guitar addict's thread?
> 
> Hi my name is redmwp and it's been .... um, ... 2 days since I bought my last guitar.
> 
> I've only been playing for a year and I already have 4 guitars and they are all much better than my playing ability.
> Have a Larivee d-03, Guild D55, Hohner 240 NG and just bought a Taylor T3.
> 
> It's good to see that I'm not alone in my illness.
> Thanks for listening.


Welcome Red and thanks for sharing. Yes, I'm afraid that I am also afflicted. I haven't bought a guitar in almost two months and I am getting very 'itchy' to buy another!


----------



## bluesmostly

Hey Red, most of us have found that focusing on acquiring amps and effects instead can alleviate the desire to indulge your guitar GAS, at least temporarily. that is why the emporium has those other sections.


----------



## Morkolo

Morkolo said:


> Six at the moment:
> 
> Ventura V2400
> Ibanez SR800
> Fender Geddy Lee Jazz
> Yamaha FG750S
> Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus
> Schecter Stiletto Classic
> 
> Hoping to adopt another soon! :wave:


I've added another 3 to the family..

Fender Highway One Telecaster
Fender American Special Stratocaster
Jaguar Stratocaster Copy


----------



## blam

I'm currently at 5, all above my skill level and all very much overkill, but I thoroughly enjoy playing each of them and it keeps me interested. They're all different in their own way. They are all a burst of some sort. I've decided no more guitars until my 30th birthday which is oct 2012. If I do buy one before then, one must be sacrificed. I've been playing for about 10 months, so that's 1 every 2 months. Kinda crazy if I think about it, so I try not to!!

In order of purchase:
Epiphone Les Paul plus top in honey burst 
Epiphone custom shop es-335 in ice tea burst with block inlays
Art and Lutherie folk CW in antique burst?
Gibson 60's Tribute Les Paul with P90's in matte worn honey burst 
Fender classic series '50's esquire in 2 tone sunburst


----------



## sulphur

I have too many.

Canadian Breed TClass Thinline
Canadian Breed Double-cut Special Pro
Reverend Flatroc 15th Anniversary
'90s Gibson Explorer
'07 Gibson SG 61 RI VOS
Custom Tele with Fralin Blues Specials
Custom Tele with Fralin P92s
Fender J5 Tele
Fender Tele MIJ 52 RI
G&L ASAT
G&L Comanche
Schecter US Strat 
EBMM Albert Lee with P90s
'01 Hamer Artist Custom
80's Burny
MIJ Epiphone LP Standard
Orville Flying V 
Charvel Wildcard #5
Ibanez RG 350 
Washburn 90s SuperStrat
Washburn X50 with SD Pearly Gates set
Epiphone Dot
Epiphone SuperNova
Yamaha JC300T 

Acoustics - 

Fender Newporter, late 60's early 70's
Epiphone ?, late 70's early 80's
Seagull Acoustic electric
Yamaha NTX 700 classical electric

Basses - 

Ibanez BTB775
Ibanez SR500
80's Musicman 
80's Spector
90's Vantage 

Plus a banjo and mandolin, recently added a lap steel.

I usually have an acoustic out just to noodle on. 
The electrics don't all get played every week but I try to rotate them so they'll all get some use through the year.
I think that i put myself in the next bracket, doh.


----------



## bw66

bw66 said:


> I have four. An electric which I've had since I was a kid and which I learned on, but doesn't get a lot of use except when I fill in in the worship band at our church. An S&P acoustic which gets played pretty much daily and the Takamine that it replaced which is now tuned up a fourth (ADGCEA) and gets used at jams and campfires. Finally, I have a LaPatrie classical that gets played when I'm in a classical mood and when my S&P is in the shop.


Update: I've added a cheapo Yamaha bass (plays well, but weighs a tonne) and a baritone uke. Not "guitars" as such, but close relatives.


----------



## rollingdam

I have 4 at the moment and it is a good number to have:

1972 Martin D 28
1996 Larrivee L 05
2009 Martin D 18(autographed by Gordon Lightfoot)

and a

1960 Gretsch Single Anniversary(which I would like to sell or trade for an acoustic)


----------



## captainbrew

I have 10. 
8 electrics and 2 acoustics. Most are pretty highly modified or tweaked. Since I'm a lefty I generally modify my guitars so that they're similar to models that aren't available left handed.


----------



## Jeff B.

Currently just 2 guitars and one bass.


----------



## bobb

Not sure how I ended up with this many...

Electrics:
92 Fender AmStd Strat
07 Fender AmSrs Tele
81 Hamer Sunburst
06 Hagstrom HJ500
87 Njams Strat
10 Danelectro DC12
10 Gibson SG Classic
04 Tokai NALS48 Love Rock
08 Gretsch Power Jet

Bass:
Squier Affinity P-Bass

Acoustic:
Blueridge BR160

Mandolins:
Rover RM75
Epiphone MandoBird IV

Pedal Steel:
Sierra Crown 3x5


----------



## iblastoff

2. a les paul and a tele. once i get a jazzmaster i'll be done. not interested in having 10-20+ guitars. seems incredibly wasteful.


----------



## bw66

iblastoff said:


> once i get a jazzmaster i'll be done. not interested in having 10-20+ guitars.


Pretty much everyone here only needs one more guitar...

Me, I need a 5th Avenue... and _then_ I'll be done...


----------



## notjoeaverage

In order of purchase:

2002 Norman ST68CW

2010 Epiphone LP Special II Humbuckers

2011 Gibson SG 60's Tribute P90's

2011 Gibson LP 60's Tribute P90's

The Les Paul is played on average 6 days a week the SG and the Norman are played weekly the Epi isn't played too much since I got the LP, but got a workout for a while when I broke a string and when I bought some replacements for all my electrics I wanted to get some lemon oil to do the fretboards at the same time but they were all out, so I messed around with the Epi til the lemon oil showed up. I'll probably try and get it out more often from now on.

I plan on purchasing/building a few more. I want a Gibson Semi-hollow, a LP Traditional Pro with the coil tapping humbuckers, I hope to build an SG with humbuckers, a Strat and a Tele either Highway One or the American Special with Texas Special PUPS, a Grestch Semi-hollow, a Rickenbacher 12 string, a 12 string Acoustic most likely a Taylor GS or GA, and build a Walnut and Cedar Classical 6 string.

That should put me at 13 so I'll have to add one more to avoid the bad luck jinx. Maybe a Yamaha laminate to play around the fire, or go whole hog and get a RainSong.


----------



## Robert1950

I'm down to three. LP copy, strat and 335 copy.


----------



## ElCremino

I've got 8 guitars and one bass. I don't remember the model name of all of them but here it goes in no particular order:
I have a Hagstrom Swede in Cherry, A Limited Edition 50th anniversary 1961 Epiphone Casino Reissue in Royal Tan, A Epiphone Les Paul Studio Goth, A Squire Affinity Strat with a maple fret board in Sunburst finish, An old El Degas Strat imitation in blac, A Yamaha acoustic, an Ibanez AE acoustic single cutaway with a quilt top finish in Orange, a Fender Tellaccoustic in vintage sunburst, and Finally a Squire affinity P-Bass in Blue.
I play the acoustics les often these days, and while gigging i usually play the Casino and the Hagstrom.


----------



## Alex Csank

Current stable:

1940s RCA Victor 'Royalist' Parlor guitar
1962 Harmony Hollywood H-41 (two pick-up)
1960s Kay Archtop
1967 Domino Californian (Vox Phantom copy)
1968 Univox Coily (ES335 style)
1969 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 (single pickup solid body electric)
1974 Yamaha FG-260 12-string acoustic
1970s Dana 6 string parlor-sized acoustic
1970s Dana Classical
1970s Aria classical
1980 Harmony 'est. 1892' H-80T (Strat Copy)
1980s Harmony 'est. 1892' Stella acoustic
1984 Yamaha Strat copy 'Frankencaster' (with Samurai headstock)
2009 Austin AU766 LP copy
2010 SX Liquid (solid body oddball)
2011 Telecaster (custom built 1962 Telecaster look)
2011 John Deere Stratocaster (custom built)


----------



## hardasmum

I have some guitars and I play them when I get a chance


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A few years ago I would probably have said "too many" now I am going to say "not enough"


----------



## Ti-Ron

Ti-Ron said:


> Only two at the moment! I been thru some crazy numbers since I'm here!
> Never more than 7 at the same time and once I said: What's the point to many guitars I don't like and play?
> So I sold everything and bough a Les Paul!
> I'm happy with it! I'm saving for a good acoustic (probably a Boucher) insteed of my cheap Epi!
> I have to admit I'm jongling with the idea of having a 62' RI Tele but I'm not sure yet!


Wow almost a year later and I keep my promise. Still have the LP and bought a Gibson Grand Concert as a acoustic. Still not sure about another one. Don't have the money yet and I'm not sure about the model. Now let's talk about pedals...still playing with the same 4 boxes but can't get my head to sold the reast!


----------



## Alex Csank

Well, I went through a period where I had to involuntarily give up a few of my axes, but now I'm back up to a properly 'guitarded' level again. My current stable is back up to 9 electrics (7 solid-body, 1 semi-hollow and 1 archtop) and 4 acoustics.


----------



## Spikezone

Spikezone said:


> I have my 75 Les Paul Standard, 97 G&L Legacy Standard, Yamaha SA 500, Yamaha APX-6, Yairi classical, and Spike and Myderne (two electrics that I built).
> -Mikey


Add to that list my Seagull Coastline Cedar Grand.
-Mikey


----------



## Wellington09

there are 15 guitars and basses

MIJ Fender Strat ´89
Gibson Les Paul Custom ´76
Signature Guitar Co Oracle ´87 :smilie_flagge17:
Signature Guitar Co Aurora ´87 :smilie_flagge17:
Travis Bean 555 2011
Gibson S-1 ´76
Takamine EN 10 C ´98
Ibanez 12-string acoustic ?
Framus 6-string Acoustic ´60
Signature USA J-Bass ´90
Epiphone Thunderbird Pro V 2010
Samick multi-colored 5-string bass ´90?
Marwell acoustic bass 4-string 2010
1 Nylon acoustic ?
Marwell 6string acoustic 2008
I am hoping to find a black Framus Renegade Pro. Its Ovangkol neck is a dream.

Being the bass player in our band I obviously play bass most of the time; the j-bass is my main instrument, it´s gorgeous. I play the guitar mostly just by myself, and each guitar I try to play regularly. I would say I am a bass _player_ and wannabe guitar _collector_. I have absolutly no need for so many guitars. and considering my playing skills, I even less do so. But I just love ´em and I am addicted to them. I don´t have much money (this collecting has been built within 20 years), but each time I see a guitar on ebay that is somehow special, I have a hard time not pushing the buy it now button. If only I had the 2000$ for this Steinberger M on ebay...


----------



## georgemg

I have four guitars: a Fender Telecaster, Fender Stratocaster, Taylor 314CE acoustic and an Epiphone AJ acoustic. I play them all for the most part. I use the Tele for Country gigs and the Strat for bands that play more Rock. Haven't needed or played the Taylor much lately - kinda of sad since it's the most expensive guitar I have. I'm sure at some point I'll do some acoustic shows again, so I'm keeping it 'til then. I leave the AJ out at all times (everything else stays in the case until it's played), so the AJ gets played almost every day - either by me or my two-year old son. Well, he mostly just strums the strings but it's a start!

I'd like to get a few more guitars. Don't think I'd get anything that is too similar to what I already have though. It would be nice to have a few different Strats but I'd probably get more use out of something that can add a different sound to the palette, like a hollowbody, or a solidbody with P90's or Humbuckers. One that has really tempted me lately is the Charvel So Cal. It's totally wrong for what I usually play, but it takes me back to my early years - must be a nostalgia thing. As Paul Gilbert said, you can take the boy out of the eighties but you can't take the eighties out of the boy...


----------



## Spellcaster

I have seventeen or eighteen right now. At any given time, there are about half a dozen out on stands where they're easy to pick up, but many of them rarely come out of the case. I didn't start out to accumulate a whole bunch, but I keep building them and then can't sell them (for both ecomonic and sentimental reasons).


----------



## Super Phil

8 Signature guitars (Aurora, Visionary, Pegasus, Crusader, 2 Odysseys, Oracle, and an Excalibre bass)
BC Rich ST-3
Jackson JPB7 bass
Yamaha 6-string acoustic
Seagull 12-string acoustic

My main instrument is drums (but they are not nearly as exciting as guitars!) largetongue


----------



## Latiator

Super Phil said:


> My main instrument is drums (but they are not nearly as exciting as guitars!) largetongue


I face the same conflict Super Phil. Although drums aren't my main squeeze, they're close. I find guitars to be more rewarding for myself being a songwriter, and very fun to collect. 
At this time I have: 
*Electric*
Gibson Firebird Studio
Fender Hwy. One Strat
->upgraded pups to Seymour's (bridge, middle and neck) JB Jr., Duckbucker and Little '59
Expecting a Carvin DC400A early Nov.
+ Warwick Corvette 5-string
*Acoustic:*
Larrivee L-05 Custom #49 of 50
Martin D12X1AE - 12 string 
Seagull M6 Gloss


----------



## pickslide

Apparently I dont have enough because I am dying for a Gretsch.


----------



## Robert1950

7.345,968. I'm going for another 154,032.


----------



## sulphur

Ah, the cool 7.5 million guitars.

Nice round number, has a ring to it too.
I'm getting there... :banana:


----------



## Alex Csank

sulphur said:


> Ah, the cool 7.5 million guitars.
> 
> Nice round number, has a ring to it too.
> I'm getting there... :banana:


But how many go to 11?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Robert1950 said:


> I'm down to three. LP copy, strat and 335 copy.


This seems like a nice trio. Can cover a lot of ground whit those! Any pics of them?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

ah the age old question... i guess if i kept them all i'd have over 50... but gear comes and gear goes over the years that is.

once i find something i really like i keep it though 

Currently I own...

PRS SC245 10 top

PRS McCarty 10 T0p

GMP Korina V

Music Man Silhouette Special

Gibson SG

Garrison Dread

I Really like all these guitars and dont see any moving unless the right situation comes along.
Sadly my SG would go first...

I play the PRS SC245 the most simply because it has everything I look for... awsome tone and feel, really well built, looks great, and i really enjoy the shorter scale lenth of 24.5.

Cheers!


----------



## Mobius1

I have 5:
- a Memphis strat copy: my first guitar
- a 1996 Fender Jag-Stang: my first self-bought guitar (this and the Memphis don't get much action these days)
- an Epiphone DR acoustic: cheap and nice
- a Squier VM Jaguar: my most played these days, probably the best budget guitar I've ever played
- and a Fender 62 AVRI Jazzmaster: my baby


----------



## zontar

Alex Csank said:


> But how many go to 11?


Well, I would like to get to 11 or 12, so I can cover even more bases.

Maybe one day...

I don't need them, but I'd like them.


----------



## JimiGuy7

I just added my seventh. My Uncle handed me down a 1980 Rickenbacker 4001 with tons of character. Killer bass.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I currently own 5 guitars

Granada Les Paul (got that when I was 14)
Lado Flying V
Fender Strat
Epiphone Les Paul
Yamaha Pacifica (my daughter's she doesn't play it, so its mine)
El cheapo acoustic (my daughter's)

Wouldn't mind getting an Explorer or SG now


----------



## Midlife_Crisis

Six. 
Peavey Vandenberg
Washburn N2
Ibanez s620
ESP eclipse
Fender classical
Taylor 214ce


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Let's see:

Jackson KV2
Gibson SG Special Faded
Gibson Voodoo V
G&L Legacy Special
Martin DR1
Hondo something or another

I also have a Voodoo SG in my possession, but I don't own it, so I won't count it, but it can never be counted out!


----------



## zontar

Canadian Charlie said:


> I currently own 5 guitars
> 
> Granada Les Paul (got that when I was 14)
> Lado Flying V
> Fender Strat
> Epiphone Les Paul
> Yamaha Pacifica (my daughter's she doesn't play it, so its mine)
> El cheapo acoustic (my daughter's)
> 
> Wouldn't mind getting an Explorer or SG now


Charlie--it's been a while.
What's up, fellow Granada owner?


----------



## xbolt

As of today...

72 Gibson LP Custom, Tobacco Burst
74 Gibson LP Custom, Black
81 Dean Cadillac USA, Cherry Burst
54 Guild Aristocrat, Natural
06 Hamer, Natural Flame 
06 Epi SG Junior, Red 
87 Signature Crusader, Cream
89 Signature Odysey, Gun Metal Grey
89 Signature Visionary, Transparent Red
90 Signature Mutt, Transparent Blue
95 Godin Artisan, ST, Rootbeer Flame
83 Kramer Pacer Special, Cream
83 Kramer Pacer Special Beak, Cream
84 Kramer Pacer Imperial, Cream
85 Kramer Focus 1000, Cream
84 Kramer Pacer Imperial, Cream
90 Kramer Nightswan, Cream
90 Kramer Nightswan, Black
87 Kramer F3000, Black
87 Kramer F1000, Sonic Blue
87 Charvel Model 2, Pearl White
93 Charvel Traditional Quilt, Cherry Burst 
93 Charvel Model A Plus Quile, Trans Blue 
05 Charvel Dinky, Custom Shop, Vintage Chlorine
84 Thomas Weber/Lasido Mutt, Amber Flame
89 Performance Custom Strat, Cherry Burst Flame
99 Ibanez JEM 77FP, Floral Pattern
86 Ibanez Roadstar RG425, Pearl Red
97 Ibanex SDGR5, Flipflop Blue 
95 ESP Mirage, Tansparent Green
88 ESP Custom, Zebrawood
82 Robin RH-1, Olympic White
82 Robin RH-1, Metallic Gold Irridescent 
83 Robin Raider I, Black
92 Robin Medley Special, Natural Swamp Ash
92 Robin Medley, Solid Flame Maple, Amber
92 Robin Medley, Solid Korina, Natural
93 Robin Medley Special Exotic Top, Trans Green 
94 Robin Medley II Texas Slabtop, Tobacco Burst
05 Fender MIM Strat, Olympic White
06 Fender Classic Series '50s, Daphne Blue
85 Fender Squire Strat, Black
89 Fender HM Strat, White
91 Washburn KC90, Metallic Red 
91 Washburn D61SW (Acoustic) 
06 Alvarez AJ60S12 (Acoustic)


----------



## Nick Burman

What a coincidence, me too!


----------



## Alex Csank

Wow! Are you intending to open a store? You definitely make me feel better about my small collection of 16 plus a few amps and assorted bits of gear! 



xbolt said:


> As of today...
> 72 Gibson LP Custom, Tobacco Burst
> 74 Gibson LP Custom, Black
> 81 Dean Cadillac USA, Cherry Burst
> 54 Guild Aristocrat, Natural
> 06 Hamer, Natural Flame
> 06 Epi SG Junior, Red
> 87 Signature Crusader, Cream
> 89 Signature Odysey, Gun Metal Grey
> 89 Signature Visionary, Transparent Red
> 90 Signature Mutt, Transparent Blue
> 95 Godin Artisan, ST, Rootbeer Flame
> 83 Kramer Pacer Special, Cream
> 83 Kramer Pacer Special Beak, Cream
> 84 Kramer Pacer Imperial, Cream
> 85 Kramer Focus 1000, Cream
> 84 Kramer Pacer Imperial, Cream
> 90 Kramer Nightswan, Cream
> 90 Kramer Nightswan, Black
> 87 Kramer F3000, Black
> 87 Kramer F1000, Sonic Blue
> 87 Charvel Model 2, Pearl White
> 93 Charvel Traditional Quilt, Cherry Burst
> 93 Charvel Model A Plus Quile, Trans Blue
> 05 Charvel Dinky, Custom Shop, Vintage Chlorine
> 84 Thomas Weber/Lasido Mutt, Amber Flame
> 89 Performance Custom Strat, Cherry Burst Flame
> 99 Ibanez JEM 77FP, Floral Pattern
> 86 Ibanez Roadstar RG425, Pearl Red
> 97 Ibanex SDGR5, Flipflop Blue
> 95 ESP Mirage, Tansparent Green
> 88 ESP Custom, Zebrawood
> 82 Robin RH-1, Olympic White
> 82 Robin RH-1, Metallic Gold Irridescent
> 83 Robin Raider I, Black
> 92 Robin Medley Special, Natural Swamp Ash
> 92 Robin Medley, Solid Flame Maple, Amber
> 92 Robin Medley, Solid Korina, Natural
> 93 Robin Medley Special Exotic Top, Trans Green
> 94 Robin Medley II Texas Slabtop, Tobacco Burst
> 05 Fender MIM Strat, Olympic White
> 06 Fender Classic Series '50s, Daphne Blue
> 85 Fender Squire Strat, Black
> 89 Fender HM Strat, White
> 91 Washburn KC90, Metallic Red
> 91 Washburn D61SW (Acoustic)
> 06 Alvarez AJ60S12 (Acoustic)


----------



## xbolt

No, just the sickness...


----------



## stratoblaster

Ok here we go.
61 Blonde strat
61 Olympic white strat
66 Blonde telecaster
Epiphone Casino 2006 
Epiphone Les Paul tobacco 2004
Epiphone 335 2003 elite
Gretsch White Falcon 2008
Fender 12 string stratocaster 2010
Taylor acoustic 2003
Gibson SG Les Paul white 2004
Fender jazz bass 1981
Gibson Baritone Les Paul 2005


----------



## sneakypete

Actually...I`m not even sure. Acoustics and electrics...probably over 60...but that number is getting smaller by the month, I`ve been selling them off for a couple of years now...and making money, always told my wife as I was buying them over the years...I think I can sell em for more than I paid...and she is seeing that coming true, I haven`t made money on each and every guitar but over all, considering I`ve sold somewhere around 40...I am coming out on top, mainly due to the fact that 10 to 15 years ago there weren`t nearly as many people overseas after the old MIJ as there are now and prices were much much lower, if I were buying the old Grecos, Tokais or Fender Japans that I own today I`d expect to pay a lot more than I paid when I bought them...and there are a few that I won`t sell off...keeping the last rosewood FJ tele and walnut tele I have, couple of my custom editions, my van Zandts and Seymour Duncans plus a couple of others...but so far I`m not missing any that I got rid of...at this point in my life I`m interested in having more money than more guitars, I ain`t 20 years old anymore, and I know one day the ones I will bring back to Canada with me will go but that`s only gonna happen when I am too old a decrepit to hole them any longer...maybe I`ll end up trading them for some Depends...who knows.


----------



## northernfan

I'm up to 8









Late 70's MIJ LP
2008 Gibson Robot LP
2008 1960 Re-issue (R0) LP
2010 Gibson ES-339
2010 Suhr Pro Series S3 Strat
2010 Guild 12 string Acoustic Electric
2010 Taylor 210 CE 6 string Acoustic Electric
1974 Giannini 6 string acoustic


----------



## blam

northernfan said:


> I'm up to 8
> 
> 
> Late 70's MIJ LP
> 2008 Gibson Robot LP
> 2008 1960 Re-issue (R0) LP
> 2010 Gibson ES-339
> 2010 Suhr Pro Series S3 Strat
> 2010 Guild 12 string Acoustic Electric
> 2010 Taylor 210 CE 6 string Acoustic Electric
> 1974 Giannini 6 string acoustic


that is a pretty sweet jamming room you got there


----------



## Latiator

blam said:


> that is a pretty sweet jamming room you got there


x2. I wouldn't kick the toys within that room out of bed either.


----------



## BRXM

Wow, after seeing the above posts, I think I should show them to my wife so she will stop nagging me about buying and selling guitars all the time. At the moment, I just sold a customized Epi LP Ultra II today and bought a new guitar with the proceeds. So as of now............

2011 Charvel San Dimas 2H-blue
2010 Laguna LE422 Transparent black cherry
2009 Squier Affinitely Strat Special Edition
Dean Cadillac Cherry Sunburst/blk and white pickups
Epiphone SG Prophecy EX Black-with Rockfield SWC pickups
ESP LTD B-04 Bass in Metallic Cola finish


----------



## 2N1305

BRXM said:


> Wow, after seeing the above posts, I think I should show them to my wife so she will stop nagging me about buying and selling guitars all the time.


Indeed, after seeing that the majority of people here have between 6 and 10 guitars, like me (9, without 2 basses +1 strat copy in the works) it made me feel quite normal. Especially after almost coming back from Montreal today with another one (SX strat copy, nice headstock with rosewood fretboard).
And yes I play them all, and which one I play depends on what mood is and what type of music I'm going to play.So even though a guitar can be versatile, I won't feel compelled to play Rolling Stones on my Kramer, nor play Van Halen on my Stratocaster...
Yes, it's fun having lots of instruments.
How lucky we are.


----------



## northernfan

blam said:


> that is a pretty sweet jamming room you got there


Thanks.
It is a separate building from the house. Very well insulated. Heated, air conditioned and humidity controlled.
I don't have any close neighbors so playing loud is not only ok, it is encouraged.
A friend is bringing in a drum kit this weekend.


----------



## metalryanfmm

I have 9 currently.

Schecter c-1 hellraiser
Schecter c-8 hellraiser 8 string
Ibanez rg7
cort evl-6
epiphone zakk wylde les paul custom
bc rich kerry king v (the good one)
Jackson MG dinky
ovation tangent acoustic
yahmaha classical

all electrics are outfitted with emg 81 and 85s (or their extended range counter parts.)


----------



## Patrock

I said 6-10. Nothing really high end or too fancy. Now I have to count them to make sure. A koa strat and a koa tele-that's two. And Epi LP and SG-that's four. An Epi Sheraton II-five. DeArmond X-155 is six. A Mako early 80's HSS (with coil splitter) strat copy-one of my favorites and also the least pricey-that's seven. A no name 60's acoustic archtop-that's eight. A mint Series A bass-mid 80's-nine. Only nine!! Oh and this weekend I'm going to buy a modded Epi '56 Gold top to replace the one I sold earlier this year-so that's ten. So it looks like I'm legal. I guess I've sold more than I realized.


----------



## KoskineN

I'm up to 12, that including my old first guitars, 9 being the "real" number 

Fender '52 Hotrod AVRI Telecaster
Fender '62 AVRI Jazzmaster 
Fender EJ Stratocaster
Fender CIJ '69 Competition Mustang
Gibson ES-339
Gibson SG '67 Special RI GOTW
PRS McCarty
Larrivée LV-03RE
ESP/LTD EC-1000 Deluxe
Squier Jaguar bass

I can say that I am a happy guitar player


----------



## KoskineN

4 of these come from this forum :rockon2:


----------



## Pete the Rocker

There's always room for one more. I'm thinking a nice resonator guitar would be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Relic

3 acoustics and 5 electrics. 6 of these are lefty guitars (all the electrics and one of the acoustics), the other 2 acoustics are converted righties.


----------



## mhammer

I stumbled onto this tune/video posted by a buddy of mine from way back when we were at McGill. He's an Alberta boy, who's an esteemed prof at Vanderbilt University in Nashville, now, with the budget to satisfy his tastes. And having been to his home and seen the collection, the man does NOT lack for taste.

It's a funny tune, sure to appeal to many of us here. Good on ya, Gord.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83RQMquUseM&feature=related


----------



## Latiator

mhammer said:


> It's a funny tune, sure to appeal to many of us here. Good on ya, Gord.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83RQMquUseM&feature=related


Hey great tune! I'm learning it as I type this to play around the camp fires in the beloved summertime. I'll let everyone know it was written by an Albertan named Gord - Good on ya, indeed.


----------



## Dutchie

Hey there,

I have 4 guitars at this moment.

1. Orange metallic Gibson Les Paul studio LTD edition
2. Black Fender Strat.
3. Crafter acoustic
4. Vintage acoustic for around the campfire

On my list of guitars that I would like to have:

- Gibson Explorer
- tobacco sunburst Les Paul custom


----------



## toomanyguitars

I have 12 guitars/basses. A Fender Strat and '69 Thinline RI Tele, a Yamaha AES800, a 30 something year old Yamaha FG375S, a Yamaha electric nylon string guitar, a Yamaha 12 string acoustic, a cheap Yamaha classical, a Washburn small body acoustic, a Yamaha fretless bass, an Ibanez jazz box, a Jay Turser travel model, and an Epiphone Viola bass. Some of these my kids have "borrowed". I probably play the Tele the most. I absolutely prefer the sound of single coils.


----------



## jmb2

Down to four in the current rotation .... and still pondering another addition (or two)

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## blam

up to 6 apparently... In order of acquisition

1. Epiphone Les Paul - plus top honeyburst
2. Epiphone Dot - ice tea burst with block inlays
3. Art and Lutherie folk cw - antique burst
4. Gibson Les Paul 60s tribute - worn honeyburst
5. Fender Classic 50s Esquire - 2 tone sunburst, added a neck pickup
6. Tokai 1984 Love Rock - gold top


----------



## 2N1305

Here are some of my prized possessions
- Mexican mapleboard Stratocaster
- Epiphone cherry Dot, pre-2000
- Epiphone Les Paul blueburst ("Josie")
- Kramer American Pacer (Block letters, five piece neck, slanted Schaller Humbucker, three switches, coil-split)
- Harmony Patrician (1958)
- Hohner HG310 acoustic (the best acoustic I've played)
- Fender Jazz Bass (Squier)
- Homemade maple-bodied Strat w/Texas special in neck position, spalted-maple neck, rosewood fretboard

and
Goya classical guitar.


----------



## Lydon

I have 4:

1. Epiphone acoustic
2. Vintage Modified Jaguar Bass Special
3. Amercian Standared J-Bass
4. HSS Stratocaster

The Jaguar is played everyday, the Jazz is in drop-d


----------



## bluezombie

I have 6 right now:1. Samick bass 2. Yamaha LL500 3. Fernandes Dragonfly Elite 4. Fender Stratocaster Cali series 97' 5. Gibson Robot flying V 6. Gibson Buckethead Studio


----------



## R7-12

I've got five currently,

'09 Eric Johnson Fender Strat - Lucerne Aqua Firemist with Rosewood Neck
'10 Eric Johnson Fender Strat - Black with Maple Neck
'82 Ibanez Blazer BL550 (Strat Style) - Fire Red with Maple Neck
'02 Ovation Acoustic/Electric
'80 BC Rich Eagle - Trans Root Beer with Rosewood Neck through Body

Wanting to add an RS Red Special in the future.


----------



## PaulS

After the new year it will be 12. Waiting on the Epi 339


----------



## shoretyus

PaulS said:


> After the new year it will be 12. Waiting on the Epi 339


You got it bad huh.. still have a Casino? there was 339 at Harmony in Bellyville


----------



## Bruce

This is my Line up (90 Fender Telecaster Deluxe Plus with a Warmoth all rosewood neck) 
(Modified Asian Strat with GFS Boston Blues pickups)
(early 50's Mongomery Ward 8884 with P13 pickup by Gibson)
(69 Framus 6 string Banjo Just rebuilt)
(40's Lap steel modified with 50's style humbucker)
(Tradition flat top)
(68 Regent semi holow body)
(Custom Strat style I'm curently building)


----------



## Alex Csank

Here's my current family...(actually still missing the Hannah Montana Pseudo-Tele, my '69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip and my old Dana Classical 'Road-Warrior').


----------



## theruley

four if you count my bass. + or - one or two depending on when you ask.


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> Here's my current family...(actually still missing the Hannah Montana Pseudo-Tele, my '69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip and my old Dana Classical 'Road-Warrior').


Alex: You're going to have to get a larger or an extra sofa for your guitars to rest on!:banana:


----------



## Electraglide

Nice guitars Alex. You're catching up. I'd say you've got about 4 less than I do. With the Raven and the Orlando I think I have about 24. And do you mean one of these? What they look like when you get rid of the plastic. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Guitars/Washburn.jpg


----------



## Alex Csank

Electraglide said:


> Nice guitars Alex. You're catching up. I'd say you've got about 4 less than I do. With the Raven and the Orlando I think I have about 24. And do you mean one of these? What they look like when you get rid of the plastic. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Guitars/Washburn.jpg


Thanks Electraglide! That's exactly the Hanna Montana... but yours looks all 'Macho' and stuff! Mine is still a very 'girly' guitar, which is actually the way I like it because it goes with my GF's purple wig.


----------



## Mooh

I like your collection, it's interesting. There are a lot of tones in those guitars, which to me is the whole reason for having more guitars. 

Peace, Mooh.



Alex Csank said:


> Here's my current family...(actually still missing the Hannah Montana Pseudo-Tele, my '69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip and my old Dana Classical 'Road-Warrior').


----------



## Alex Csank

Mooh said:


> I like your collection, it's interesting. There are a lot of tones in those guitars, which to me is the whole reason for having more guitars.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hi Mooh,
Yeah, that's the whole point! I have that old Kay archtop tuned in a 'Nashville Tuning', and the old dark-coloured Parlor Guitar (a Royalist from the late '30s, or early '40s) tuned in an open 'E' tuning for Blues slide guitar stuff. Each one has its own tone and feel. "Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't".
:thanks5qx:


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> Here's my current family...(actually still missing the Hannah Montana Pseudo-Tele, my '69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110 Tulip and my old Dana Classical 'Road-Warrior').


I agree with Mooh. Many larger collections have basically the same guitar in 5 different colours or different hardware but your collection is not like that. If I ever have a number of guitars, it will be similar to yours; they'll all be different.


----------



## Alex Csank

Thanks! I like having all these different tones and feel to play with... and that's not even counting the different amps and microphones and pedals and stuff!


----------



## 5avenue

I currently have three - a Simon & Patrick acoustic/electric, a Godin 5 Avenue Kingpin archtop, and a mid-'90s Samick Telecaster knock-off. This time of year, they all get fairly equal rotation so I can keep the in-case humidifiers recharged, but my favourite seems to be the Kingpin. 

Gary


----------



## Alex Csank

5avenue said:


> I currently have three - a Simon & Patrick acoustic/electric, a Godin 5 Avenue Kingpin archtop, and a mid-'90s Samick Telecaster knock-off. This time of year, they all get fairly equal rotation so I can keep the in-case humidifiers recharged, but my favourite seems to be the Kingpin.
> 
> Gary


Those Kingpins are beautiful and sound great!


----------



## Steadfastly

5avenue said:


> I currently have three - a Simon & Patrick acoustic/electric, a Godin 5 Avenue Kingpin archtop, and a mid-'90s Samick Telecaster knock-off. This time of year, they all get fairly equal rotation so I can keep the in-case humidifiers recharged, but my favourite seems to be the Kingpin.
> 
> Gary


Godin has hit a home run with the 5th Avenue series. I'm seeing more and more of them all the time both here in Canada and the USA. I'm sure you notice the similarity with your S & P and the 5th Avenue. They have great necks on those guitars IMHO.


----------



## 5avenue

Steadfastly said:


> Godin has hit a home run with the 5th Avenue series. I'm seeing more and more of them all the time both here in Canada and the USA. I'm sure you notice the similarity with your S & P and the 5th Avenue. They have great necks on those guitars IMHO.


Yeah, that was one of the selling points of the Kingpin. I can change back and forth between it and the S&P with very little (if any) adjustment. They both have excellent necks.

Gary


----------



## david henman

1986-7 strat plus: the original colour was a sort of retro yellow. it is now red with subtle gold flaking, and the rosewood board hase been replaced with a maple neck. it came with lace sensors. these were replaced by bill lawrence noiseless pickups, then kinman noiseless pickups and now it has (non-noiseless) pickups made by john suhr. trem bridge has been replaced twice. the one it has now is the best. short, snap-in arm, excellent tuning stability.

late 90s telecaster plus: three pickups, five-way switch. sunburst with rosewood board. lace sensors replaced with john suhr pickups. hoping to swap rosewood board for maple.

aerodyne strat - black: never bonded with this guitar, so my brother is its caretaker.

eastwood p90 special - black: beautiful guitar, great tone, but cannot navigate the chunky neck, so my older daughter looks after it.

yamaha aptx-1: purchased from a retired brit soccer pro for $125. tiny, but an amazing electric/acoustic for both recording and performing.

vantage acoustic: purchased in mid-80s for $90. made in japan. indestructible. fishman pickup installed.

garrison acoustic - made in newfoundland

godin a6

two godin acousticasters: i love these instruments, and they are constantly in use. i'll buy two more when the opportunity comes.

jim krueger telecaster: white with rosewood board, three john suhr pickups, five-way switch.

taylor baby taylor - stays near the bed for late night inspiration

american strat - all natural blonde - stock: when i need the "real deal". 

g&l legacy: my "number two" - stock pickups and a suhr silent backplate system (expensive, but highly recommended).

ernie ball musicman "albert lee": my number one - three p90s, stock silent system (highly effective) - love every thing about this guitar, and would buy another musicman in a heartbeat.

ernie ball musicman baritone - tuned to B - this guitar LOVES distortion.

eastwood corona - wonderful SG copy - cherry - bare knuckle "the mule" pickups installed.


----------



## Alex Csank

david henman said:


> 1986-7 strat plus
> late 90s telecaster plus
> aerodyne strat
> eastwood p90 special
> yamaha aptx-1
> vantage acoustic
> garrison acoustic
> godin a6
> two godin acousticasters
> jim krueger telecaster
> taylor baby taylor
> american strat
> g&l legacy: my "number two"
> ernie ball musicman "albert lee": my number one
> ernie ball musicman baritone
> eastwood corona


Wow David! The hallmarks of a true 'journeyman'. Nice stuff indeed!


----------



## robare99

Close to 40.


----------



## SamuelMGM

I have three... :O xD

- Godin Art & Lutherie Ami Nylon Cedar
- Godin SD flaming orange
- Ibanez Roadstar II series (white)


----------



## Roryfan

Went from 2 or 3 to well over 20 AFTER the divorce (it's amazing how much disposable income one has when it's not being wasted on shoes), but have been trying to consolidate &/or thin the herd.

Fender closet:

1972 Tele Thinline (old as me)
63 Relic Tele (blonde ash/RW)
56 Relic Strat (Brownie)
60 Relic Strat (Daphne Blue)
VooDoo FrankenStrat
Big headstock Blackie FrankenStrat
MIJ 72 Pawnshop
Upgraded Squier 51 tuned to Open G


Gibson closet:

1965 SG Jr (keeper)
Korina V (thanks John & Hugh)
Korina Explorer
VOS SG Std (thanks Ron)
LP Std Faded w/ Peter Green mods 
54 GT Historic Les Paul

Wilkinson Vintage Icon 61 SG copy 

Thompson 000 acoustic
Norman B-20 (old "before the fire" wood)

Do I have to count the bass? How about the Norman? It's on long term loan to my buddy's kid who's learning to play. 

Cripes, once you add in the el cheapo P-Bass copy I'm pretty close to 20 again. Help!


----------



## Guerrilladude

i have just the one for now X-series by washburn with a dime bucker at the bridge


----------



## robare99

Close to 40


----------



## RustyCanuck

Five-
-Ibanez Roadstar 2, had this for 30 yrs
- Yamaha FG-410 acoustic, had this for 25 yrs
-Squier '51, bought new, stock except for GFS tortoise pickguard
-Squier Strat with CV 50's neck and 2 P90s
-No name Strat, probably another Squier, use this one to practice pickup changes, wiring, setup etc-


----------



## Bruiser74

'09 Gibson CS R7 VOS
'11 PRS Studio 10 Top
'04 Fender 50th Ann. 54 Strat
'10 Carvin CT6
'?(I forget the year) G&L USA Asat Special
'Unknown "Tokai" ES-60 Copy of a Gobson ES-335, More accurately it's a Fakai. Maybe made by Dillon, or an MIK. Totally modded, excellent guitar though.
'93 EBMM EVH Amber-yellow flame.
'89 Yamaha RGX 612A (my first real guitar)
'11 Gretsch 5120
'00 Seagull Artist Series Acoustic
'10 Carvin Bolt Kit (H-S-S Strat)... in the paint booth.
'2011-12 LP Special Build - In progress, almost ready for final sanding before paint.
2011-12 '59 LP Replica Build - In progress.

Another iron in the fire for later - '11 Martin 000-018 (on layaway)


----------



## czguy1978

21 electrics, one acoustic and two basses. Not all are keepers though... I'm planning on getting the number of electrics down to around 10 or so.


----------



## NicS

Peavey Raptor EXP
Fender Showmaster
Overlord of Music headless
Dean Metalman V bass
BC Rich acrylic Warlock (soon to be mine.


----------



## allanr

One more than I did yesterday!

NGD = Fender Strat Jr. Red MIM.


----------



## pattste

I just finished restringing my three guitars. How do you guys with 40+ guitars manage to keep them in good playing condition? The time and expense must be considerable.


----------



## Alex Csank

pattste said:


> I just finished restringing my three guitars. How do you guys with 40+ guitars manage to keep them in good playing condition? The time and expense must be considerable.


I don't have 40, but I have about 20 I think. I have a humidity and a temperature gauge, a humidifier and I try and play a different one and tune it (almost) every day. I also have lots of amps, so I try and use a different one each time as well. I usually wipe them down after playing and tune them before putting them back upon the wall, on their stands or away in their cases. I usually have at least one which either I or my favourite tech/luthier is working on, setting up, changing something on, fixing electronics or hardware...whatever it takes.


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> I don't have 40, but I have about 20 I think. I have a humidity and a temperature gauge, a humidifier and I try and play a different one and tune it (almost) every day. I also have lots of amps, so I try and use a different one each time as well. I usually wipe them down after playing and tune them before putting them back upon the wall, on their stands or away in their cases. I usually have at least one which either I or my favourite tech/luthier is working on, setting up, changing something on, fixing electronics or hardware...whatever it takes.


You are a rare breed, Alex. Most people with that number of guitars play only 5 or 6 on a regular basis and the rest of them sit for months without being played.


----------



## Hoy'

2 acoustics: 
Fender dreadnought (grad present from my parents, my main acoustic)
Epiphone dreadnought with cutaway ("campfire" guitar)

5 electrics:
Epiphone Zakk Wylde LP (my first electric, need to sell this one)
Fender Strat
Silvertone K102/Vanguard (needs fretwork, so I mostly use this for slide playing, sweet pickups though)
Harmony H-76
'78 Les Paul Standard


----------



## Rudder Bug

I had four until lately. One acoustic Yamaha, one Telecaster from parts, two hollow body of my design but just discarded one of them - to be eventually completely revised. 

So I am down to three so far but another project is on the way. Here is my latest one. Took two months to realize and lots of sweat, but I just love it.










Gilles


----------



## Csapo

Transplanted Canadian with 49 electrics and 4 acoustics...

**** ELECTRIC GUITARS ***
*
*FENDER*
*= = MIJ/CIJ Telecasters = =*
1984 '62RI 3 Tone Sunburst (rosewood)
1996 '52RI Sea Foam Green (maple)
1996 '52RI Shell Pink w/Seymour Duncan Nashvilles (maple)
1998 Custom “Buck Owens” Limited Edition Signature RW&B Sparkle(rswd)
*= = MIM Telecasters = =*
2002 '69RI Thinline Surf Green (maple)
2002 '69RI Thinline Shell Pink (maple)
2002 '69RI Thinline Lake Placid Blue (maple)
2002 '69RI Thinline Candy Apple Red (maple)
2002 '69RI Thinline Daphne Blue (maple)
*= = USA Telecasters = =*
1966 Custom 3 Tone Sunburst (maple)
1978 Butterscotch Blond (maple)
1998 AV '90's Thinline 3 Tone Sunburst w/GVCG-Lollars (maple)
2000 AV '90's Thinline Cream (maple)
2001 AV '90's Thinline Orange (maple)
2000 AV '52 Special Edition Bound 3TSB (maple)
2004 AV '52 Limited Edition Black w/Gold Hardware (maple)
** * Fender Custom Shop * **
1988 CS 40th Anniversary Limited Edition Tabacco #46(maple)
1989 CS 40th Anniversary Limited Edition Natural #235 (maple)
1996 CS "Tuxedo" #16 of 20 (rosewood)
2000 CS Merle Haggard "Tuff Dog" (maple)
2001 CS Marty Stuart Signature Blue Sparkle (maple)
2002 CS Blind Faith Masterbuilt Mark Kendrick Relic (maple)
2004 CS Palomino w/Eldorado Hardware (maple)
2005 CS '51RI Nocaster Honey Blond Relic (maple)
2005 CS '60RI 3 Tone Sunburst Relic (rosewood)
2005 CS '60RI Double Bound White Blond "NOS" Custom Specs (maple)
2006 CS '64RI Silver Sparkle NOS (maple)
2007 CS '52RI Black Guard Limited Edition Heavy Relic (maple)
2007 CS Andy Summers Tribute Masterbuilt Relic (maple)
2009 CS Greg Koch Limited Edition Masterbuilt Closet Classic (maple)
2010 CS '54RI Blond White Guard Relic (maple)
2010 CS '60RI Shell Pink "Limited Run" Relic (rosewood)
*= = USA Stratocaster = =*
2005 John Mayer Signature Charcoal Frost Metallic(rosewood)
2007 AV 1957-2007 Commemorative White Blonde (maple)
** * Fender Custom Shop * **
1993 Limited Edition Black (maple)

*RICK TURNER*
*= = USA = =*
2007 Model 1 w/Piezo

*TRUSSART
= = USA = =*
2009 T-Sytle Sea Foam Green Steelcaster Relic Thinline w/TV Jones (maple)

*DANOCASTER
= = USA = =
*2010 T Style '50's White Guard Relic w/Ellis P/ups

*GIRL BRAND
= = USA = =*
2004 T Style "Crossroads"

*K-LINE*
*= = USA = =*
2007 S Style '64 Black Relic w/Lollars (rosewood)

*BLUESMAN VINTAGE
= = USA = =*
2011 Custom Deluxe Relic Sonic Blue

*GRETSCH
= = Japan = =*
2007 6121 Roundup Leather Bound w/TV Jones p/ups

*DUESENBERG
= = Germany = =*
2006 Starplayer TV "Outlaw" Black Leather Top(rosewood)

*BOB MACDONALD*
*= = USA = =*
2006 E Style Blue Bound w/Gold w/Nocaster P/Up (maple)
2006 T Style Turquoise Sparkle w/Nocaster P/Ups (maple)
2006 Thinline White w/Black Binding (maple)

*RUSTLER*
*= = USA = =*
1996 Thinline Purple Leather Bound #101 w/P-90 Nk P/up (rosewood)

*CSAPO-CASTER (my build)*
*= = USA = =*
2009 T Style Gold Bound w/Lollar Vintage p/ups (maple)

*ALAN BATES
= = USA = =
*2009 T Style Fiesta Red Bound "El Kabong" Relic w/TV Jones Classics


**** ACOUSTIC GUITARS ****
1971 Martin D28
1983 Martin HD28 (w/Fishman piezo p/up)
1999 Yamaha APX4 (w/piezo p/up)
2004 Ibanez Classical Cutaway Slim (w/piezo p/up)

Pics can be found here...

http://csaposgear.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frenchy

Nice list CSAPO....

Which is your favorite?

I have a few but do not have a list made up.....


----------



## Alex Csank

Csapo said:


> Transplanted Canadian with 49 electrics and 4 acoustics...
> 
> Pics can be found here...
> 
> http://csaposgear.blogspot.com/


Wow! You are a VERY serious Fender fan! Is there a reason you keep and collect so many of the same type of guitar? Do you play them all? Why so many?


----------



## Csapo

Frenchy said:


> Nice list CSAPO....
> 
> Which is your favorite?
> 
> I have a few but do not have a list made up.....


Thank you Frenchy. It is very, very hard to say which is my favorite. Bottom line for me, if I don't bond with a guitar, it doesn't stay around.



Alex Csank said:


> Wow! You are a VERY serious Fender fan! Is there a reason you keep and collect so many of the same type of guitar? Do you play them all? Why so many?


I am very fortunate that I can have this hobby. My collection will probably not grow much more. My wife has a new rule, "for one to come in, one or equal or great value has to go out". I can live with that. I do try to play them all, over the course of a month, but recently work has gotten so busy, that I'm having a hard time giving them the attention they need. I've even backed off gigging with my "cover" band.

I just love the purity, simplicity, design and tone of a Telecaster. And I love the hunt for the "affordable" (I know it is all relative) and unique ones (especially with maple necks/fretboards), that are on the rare side.


----------



## Alex Csank

Csapo said:


> I am very fortunate that I can have this hobby.


Indeed you are! By your screen name, am I to assume you are of Hungarian descent like me?


----------



## Steadfastly

Csapo said:


> Thank you Frenchy. It is very, very hard to say which is my favorite. Bottom line for me, if I don't bond with a guitar, it doesn't stay around.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very fortunate that I can have this hobby. My collection will probably not grow much more. My wife has a new rule, "for one to come in, one or equal or great value has to go out". I can live with that. I do try to play them all, over the course of a month, but recently work has gotten so busy, that I'm having a hard time giving them the attention they need. I've even backed off gigging with my "cover" band.
> 
> I just love the purity, simplicity, design and tone of a Telecaster. And I love the hunt for the "affordable" (I know it is all relative) and unique ones (especially with maple necks/fretboards), that are on the rare side.


It's too bad our wives are always so balanced and reasonable isn't it?


----------



## Csapo

Alex Csank said:


> Indeed you are! By your screen name, am I to assume you are of Hungarian descent like me?


Sorry, not Hungarian but have been to Budapest a few times. "Csapo" is a college nickname given to me because of my participation in, and resemblance to, a famous '70's Hungarian sportsman...


----------



## Robert1950

Have decided to go down to two electrics for now. A strat and an MIJ Epi Semi hollow. Love the necks on both of them. And both are double cuts - important for me it seems.


----------



## allanr

allanr said:


> One more than I did yesterday!
> 
> NGD = Fender Strat Jr. Red MIM.


Real number is 4.

- Fender Pawn Shop series Mustang Special
- Fender Stratocaster Jr. (short scale MIM)
- an old Yamaha acoustic that I never play
- vintage Kay KeyKord tenor guitar, parlor size. Floating bridge. Strung with steel strings and tuned like a baritone ukulele.


----------



## The_Penguin

6 here, well 5 really, I don't count the Fretlight (a gift)

1968 Gibson ES-335
1993? Fender American Strat
70's Washburn D60 Acoustic
???? Takamine 12 String
???? M.O. Contreras Classical


I play the Strat and the Washburn the most. Will be re-stringing and intonating the 335 and may start playing it more.


----------



## doriangrey

Amazing list Csapo...you're lucky your wife let that many in the house - by the way - maybe you should implement the same rule for her with shoes ;o) 

I'm in the 6-10 group too..I don't have many but they are all quality guitars that have been hot-rodded in some way shape or form (mostly with better pickups)

Ibanez Jem7vwh
Ibanez RG2550z
Ibanez RG550
Fender Strat
Warmoth custom Strat
Fender acoustic


----------



## sulphur

Hey dg, did you swap out pups in your RGs?
Are they both basswood bodies?

What did you put in them and why?

I have an RG that I'm currently getting some pups made to go into it.


----------



## gargloic

4 guitars here.

Fender American standard Stratocaster sienna sunburst from 2008 I think

Peavey Predator AX from 1991 with a Dimarzio tone zone at the bridge. Oh! and I scallooped it myself, it was a challenge with a friend

Godin acousticaster from around 1990

Norman ST40 from around 1993


Gargloic


----------



## david henman

...that's one too many. you need to sell the acousticaster.

to me..





gargloic said:


> 4 guitars here.
> 
> Fender American standard Stratocaster sienna sunburst from 2008 I think
> 
> Peavey Predator AX from 1991 with a Dimarzio tone zone at the bridge. Oh! and I scallooped it myself, it was a challenge with a friend
> 
> Godin acousticaster from around 1990
> 
> Norman ST40 from around 1993
> 
> 
> Gargloic


----------



## Steadfastly

david henman said:


> ...that's one too many. you need to sell the acousticaster.
> 
> to me..


But Dave, you're in the 11-20 group; this guy's only got four. I take it you like the acousticaster?


----------



## blam

my numbers have changed, yet again.

i was pretty steady at 3 for a while (epiphone les paul, dot and A&L acoustic) until it ballooned up to 6 (Gibson 60s, Fender Tele, Tokai Love Rocks) rather quickly.

I realized I was chasing guitars because I wasn't happy with what I had, so I cut down to a handful I really enjoy.

Now I'm back down to a solid 4.

Gibson CR8 Les Paul
Gibson Tribute 60's Les Paul with P-90s and Bigsby
Gibson ES-339
Fender MIM Esquire converted to a Telecaster

all 4 are bursts because bursts are wicked awesome. and each has a unique tone.


----------



## The_Penguin

The_Penguin said:


> 6 here, well 5 really, I don't count the Fretlight (a gift)
> 
> 1968 Gibson ES-335
> 1993? Fender American Strat
> 70's Washburn D60 Acoustic
> ???? Takamine 12 String
> ???? M.O. Contreras Classical
> 
> 
> I play the Strat and the Washburn the most. Will be re-stringing and intonating the 335 and may start playing it more.


Update - Added the Epiphone Elitist Les Paul, so now 7 ish.


----------



## justneal

i have a shocking 2
fender sqiuer bullet start, daphne blue (really is sea foam green) slowly being modded have upgraded tuners to wilkinson locking and a mim bridge with full sized block
and a gold fender telecoustic

the telecoustic is way louder than the start, but gets really harsh quickly when plugged in if not careful with the pre-amp


----------



## david henman

Steadfastly said:


> But Dave, you're in the 11-20 group; this guy's only got four. I take it you like the acousticaster?


...i may be world's only acousticaster collector. i'm up to...two, already!


----------



## Steadfastly

david henman said:


> ...i may be world's only acousticaster collector. i'm up to...two, already!


Yes, I noticed that too!


----------



## wayne086

At one point I had 20+,started to thin the herd,all I have left are the ones I play the most,Gibson R9,Custom shop 65 strat,custom Shop Nocaster,52 Esquire replica,micawber Replica,classic Players 60's Strat,blackie replica,Beck esquire replica,Fat tele with a Strat neck.


----------



## John Kingma

I voted 6 - 10 but it really depends on how many builds I have sitting around. I personally have 9 but there have been times I've had over 15 in the house... until some of them get sold off.

Here are my 6 main guitars. _(3 others are in the closet. I don't play them much, but I do want to keep them)
_
1964 Gibson Nylon String ~ Home Built Electric Nylon String ~ Mid 80's Takamine Steel String ~ 1965 Fender Mustang ~ 90's 12 String Danelectro ~ 1973 Fender Telecaster.


----------



## middleagedfart

1979 Lotus Les Paul lawsuit copy
1964 Suzuki 6 String acoustic
1950's Harmony Patrician Archtop (work in process)
ES335 Copy w/ Epi Classic 57's
ES135 Copy w/Epi Classic 57's
SG Custom copy w/ Entwhistle HVX's
Jazz Bass copy w/ Wilkinson pups
Hofner Beatle bass copy


----------



## Robert1950

I am steady at three, but a change in the line-up. I traded the Tokai Love Rock MIK (aka Cdn Fakai) for a virtually new Ibanez Artcore AG95. I still have the '81 Epiphone Riviera MIJ and the Jimmie Vaughan Strat.


----------



## dcole

I am sitting at 1. I have owned it for 14 years, tried a few others but can't bond with them. Soon it will 2 though as I am going to start classical guitar lessons soon!


----------



## julienpier

I own 3 guitars.
My main one is a MIJ Fender Jaguar HH Special with S. Duncan Phat Catz pups,
My second one is an Art & Luthier "Ami" Almond; a light and small beaten up acoustic guitar with which I've been hitchhiking through the Canadian west AND which has withstood heavy rain and radiant sunlight without even wrapping.
And my last; a 25 years old Seagull Demi Ton acoustic. This one is the "always kept at home" jewelry kind, its sounds is unique, I never found another guitar that has the same tone and playability AND that I can afford.


----------



## Steadfastly

julienpier said:


> I own 3 guitars.
> My main one is a MIJ Fender Jaguar HH Special with S. Duncan Phat Catz pups,
> My second one is an Art & Luthier "Ami" Almond; a light and small beaten up acoustic guitar with which I've been hitchhiking through the Canadian west AND which has withstood heavy rain and radiant sunlight without even wrapping.
> And my last; a 25 years old Seagull Demi Ton acoustic. This one is the "always kept at home" jewelry kind, its sounds is unique, I never found another guitar that has the same tone and playability AND that I can afford.


I'm a bit of a Seagull fan but have never heard of the Demi Ton. Would you be able to give us a picture or two?


----------



## loudtubeamps

Hey there "ne1roc"
Good stuff,great vocals.
http://www.syxmyth.com


----------



## julienpier

Steadfastly said:


> I'm a bit of a Seagull fan but have never heard of the Demi Ton. Would you be able to give us a picture or two?


Yes, no problem! 
It basically looks like a S6 with a Green Burst (which has faded to a simple light green with the years)


----------



## hupur

22 at last count.some i keep as investments ,some as players,and a few i'd like to sell
eb mm axis ss mm90/piezo
g&l legacy special
cort m550
gitano thinline tele
gitano strat....nice!!
5 switch vibracell guitars
many more


----------



## screamingdaisy

I have 5 that matter. 

Les Paul (R9)
Les Paul (R6)
Les Paul (1969 Standard)
SG RI ('61 RI)
Explorer (Gothic)

I have another 5 that were stepping stones to what I have now. I still have them as they're not worth enough to bother selling, but I don't really consider them part of my "collection" anymore.


----------



## bluesmostly

hupur said:


> 22 at last count.some i keep as investments ,some as players,and a few i'd like to sell
> eb mm axis ss mm90/piezo
> g&l legacy special
> cort m550
> gitano thinline tele
> gitano strat....nice!!
> 5 switch vibracell guitars
> many more


intriguing collection, need to see PICTURES!


----------



## Dan578867

I was a four guitar person now i am a five guitar person.

Yamaha F210: Acoustic
Yamaha Pacifica: Electric

Northern LP Copy (needs 2 repairs) Electric
Hofner 509 (No point in repairing) Acoustic
1967 Goya Rangemaster (Long Term Project. In need of parts) Electric
Dan


----------



## TubeStack

Two electrics, one acoustic.


----------



## Moot

I need to change my answer....

Now I have five guitars, and soon I'll have but three.

I'm surprised that the largest group is the 5-10 guitar range, but this is a GASer's forum.


----------



## Dan578867

TubeStack said:


> Two electrics, one acoustic.


Yep the ones that are working or semiworking.
I was play the acoustic last night at home. The other pass two days i was playing the electrics.


----------



## Dan578867

The Pictures:
Yamahas:
















Hofner 509 (late 60's)









The Northern LP Copy









The Goya:


----------



## bluezombie

My collection has fluctuated alot over the last years, selling and trading guitars.

Now I promised myself to never sell another guitar again if it's for the sole reason of getting different gear.

My current guitars:

97' Fender strat california
Gibson Robot V
Fernandes Dragonfly Elite
Gibson Buckethead LP
Yamaha LL500


----------



## Scottone

I just ordered a Buckethead model. Are you still liking yours?



bluezombie said:


> My collection has fluctuated alot over the last years, selling and trading guitars.
> 
> Now I promised myself to never sell another guitar again if it's for the sole reason of getting different gear.
> 
> My current guitars:
> 
> 97' Fender strat california
> Gibson Robot V
> Fernandes Dragonfly Elite
> Gibson Buckethead LP
> Yamaha LL500


----------



## bluezombie

It's fantastic! Hands-down my favorite player. Sounds like a ton of bricks ( even acoustically ) and the large profile is surprisingly easy to play.

If you're a fan of the KFC shredder like me, it's a plus just to OWN that guitar


----------



## Ferro-Kings

14 here. Some are regular players, some occasional, others rarely get touched and some are now experimental test guitars.

I hope to move to the 60 + category in the future and hire a permanent tech. 
If there were just not so many great guitars of different varieties I might be able to have only a few.

Don't even ask the different amp question... we have an "amp farm" and I think there are 8-10 different amps so far.

So much equipment - so little time.


----------



## Scottone

Good to hear. My son is the big Buckethead fan and he got me into listening to him.

Looking forward to trying out the 27" scale and the kill switch(es).



bluezombie said:


> It's fantastic! Hands-down my favorite player. Sounds like a ton of bricks ( even acoustically ) and the large profile is surprisingly easy to play.
> 
> If you're a fan of the KFC shredder like me, it's a plus just to OWN that guitar


----------



## cristinelo

Charvel Slime Green with WCR`s Darkburst
Fender Strat Plus `94 stock
Almansa Cutaway 435 Classical electro-acoustic 

After swapping and trading like crazy, I`ve realized that I don`t need more than 2 electrics both with different characteristics.
Love the Strat design and stick with it.
Been through the LP briefly ,liked them but I prefer the Strat.

The Classical one is for when I need honey in my ears.


----------



## midnightblu

Agile AL-3100 HSBF Wide `11
Agile AL-3000 Black Wide `10
Fender Standard Stratocaster Midnight Wine `05
SX SST Ash RN NA 
J&D GG1 
Dillion DRT-69 "Dirty Rosie"`10
1980's Yamaha Classical
Xaviere XV-somethin' Tele-ish (Waiting to be rebuilt)


The Fender, Agiles, Dillion and SX get all the lovin'. I`ll probably get rid of the Xaviere and J&D and add a Fender Strat.


----------



## Rollin Hand

Fender Highway 1 Strat
OLP MM1 (modded)
Washburn N3 (import Nuno model)
VH1 tribute sans paint 
Ibanez RG350MZ 
Agile AL 3100 root beer
Douglas Spad
Douglas Scope 725
and an ancient Mansfield acoustic bought from the famed Don Skuce of Ed's Music Workshop in Peterborough.


And, howdy midnightblu.


----------



## Steadfastly

midnightblu said:


> Agile AL-3100 HSBF Wide `11
> Agile AL-3000 Black Wide `10


I'm curious; why did you get the "wide" models?


----------



## Chito

This is an update. I still haven't gone past the 20 threshold where I voted but I've added at least 4 since I voted here. 


Gibson ES-339
Gibson Les Paul Traditional
Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute
Prestige NYS Standard
Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster Special 
Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ
PRS Soapbar SE II (Tobaco burst)
PRS Soapbar SE II (Vintage Cherry)
PRS Soapbar SE SC
PRS Custom SE
Ibanez Artstar AS120
Ibanez PM35
Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin
Takamine EG330SC Acoustic Electric
Martin 00-15 Concert Acoustic
Peavey Foundation Bass


----------



## PalJoeyy

I am down to 4 once I got married the wife made me thin the herd a little, Guitar I regret letting go of the most was a Series A telecaster go figure 

63 Gibson Dove 
74 Gibson LPC
68 Hagstrom HI 
82 Charvel SD


----------



## Roryfan

Roryfan said:


> Went from 2 or 3 to well over 20 AFTER the divorce (it's amazing how much disposable income one has when it's not being wasted on shoes), but have been trying to consolidate &/or thin the herd.
> 
> Fender closet:
> 
> 1972 Tele Thinline (old as me)
> 63 Relic Tele (blonde ash/RW)
> 56 Relic Strat (Brownie)
> 60 Relic Strat (Daphne Blue)
> VooDoo FrankenStrat
> Big headstock Blackie FrankenStrat
> MIJ 72 Pawnshop
> Upgraded Squier 51 tuned to Open G
> 
> 
> Gibson closet:
> 
> 1965 SG Jr (keeper)
> Korina V (thanks John & Hugh)
> Korina Explorer
> VOS SG Std (thanks Ron)
> LP Std Faded w/ Peter Green mods
> 54 GT Historic Les Paul
> 
> Wilkinson Vintage Icon 61 SG copy
> 
> Thompson 000 acoustic
> Norman B-20 (old "before the fire" wood)
> 
> Do I have to count the bass? How about the Norman? It's on long term loan to my buddy's kid who's learning to play.
> 
> Cripes, once you add in the el cheapo P-Bass copy I'm pretty close to 20 again. Help!


A few have left the bldg (maybe to be w/ Elvis?):

MIJ 72 Pawnshop
R4 Goldtop
Wilkinson SG copy (on layaway)


2 more have joined the herd plus a 3rd that I'd forgotten about, so much for thinning the herd. The new arrivals are:

1961 Melody Maker (merci Claude)
1981 ES-335TD (on the fence)

Also found an old guitar in the back of the closet (right next to where Anderson Cooper was living - what a surprise that was) that I'd forgotten about. Picked it up for cheap in Verdun QC about 15 yrs ago, think it might be Italian as the pickup selector switches look like they belong on an accordion. Almost no frets left, so I'd slapped a taller nut on it & tuned it to Open D. Kinda curious as to what it actually is, will try to take some pics & post.


----------



## allanr

A few changed in the lineup since last posting...
- Fender Pawn Shop Mustang Special LPB
- Fender Strat MIM Deluxe Series LPB
- SX Resonator Acoustic/Electric
- Kay Keykord tenor (DGBE tuning)
- Yamaha acoustic beater


----------



## middleagedfart

Added 4 more to my collection..

Gold no name strat copy - Alder body, Maple neck, Rosewood Fretboard - Texas alnico pickups. A $60 pickup at a local cash convertors..
Early 90's Squier Strat - refinished to olympic white, Tesla humbucker. Super slim vintage 60's profile 22 fret neck, Wilkinson tuners..
Vintage MIJ Profile Strat - stock alnicos, Sen Ash body. Made early 80's
Maple bodied Telecaster - GFS alnico pickups, Wilkinson tuners.


----------



## mechanic

I own 6 at the moment.


----------



## allanr

allanr said:


> A few changed in the lineup since last posting...
> - Fender Pawn Shop Mustang Special LPB
> - Fender Strat MIM Deluxe Series LPB
> - SX Resonator Acoustic/Electric
> - Kay Keykord tenor (DGBE tuning)
> - Yamaha acoustic beater


Already changed again!

The Mustang and LPB Strat are gone.
A gorgeous natural ash America Standard FSR limited edition has moved in.


----------



## keefsdad

Only two left, a '99 American Strat, and a mid seventies Guild D40C. And a Squire Precision bass. The recession has not been kind to me. Still enough to get some cool sounds.


----------



## bchaffin72

Well, I fall into the only one category for the moment, my modified 2008 Affinity Special Strat. Definitely looking at getting another one or two in the near future, one for slide and alternate tuning, and a junker as a project.


----------



## Robert1950

11,999,997. I think 3 more should round it off nicely


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is my current family

From left to right:


----------



## Steadfastly

Canadian Charlie said:


> Here is my current family
> 
> From left to right:


Nice selection. Why no tele?

Which 12 string do you have? I can't quite make out the headstock from the picture.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

With a couple of new acquisitions, I'm up to 15 including 2 ukuleles.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Sorry I forgot to post the makes of my guitars: Left to right

1983 Lado Flying V, 2012 Messina Classical, 1979 Granada Les Paul, 2010 Gibson Les Paul, 2008 Epiphone Les Paul, 2006 Fender Stratocaster, 2011 Ibanez 12 String Acoustic, 2011 Dean Z 79 Series and in the background: 2008 Yamaha Pacifica and 2007 Tenson Classical


----------



## Electraglide

Cleaning the basement so most of the guitars and amps are in one place. Right now I'm up to 27, I think. No non-Fender, vintage Tele Thinline....yet. I know it's out there somewhere.


----------



## robare99

Here's mine...


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

I have owned a Fender MIM Strat, a Gibson Faded SG w/ Humbuckers, a Fender MIK Tele Special and an Epiphone Explorer (the only one I regret trading away).

Currently I only own a Gibson 60's Tribute SG in worn cherry. I'm planning on sending it to EGC in order to get an aluminum neck put on it. It has Lollar p-90s. I'll be changing the pickguard and putting in a new wiring harness that can do series/parallel on a push/pull pot. It's going to be a monster.

When I do finally ship it out, I will need a backup guitar. So I've been scouring pawn shops looking for something special.


----------



## J-75

Just enough, minus one - do the math.


----------



## bluzfish

uhhhh... 99,999?



J-75 said:


> Just enough, minus one - do the math.


----------



## nateguitars19

My current rotation of electrics:

40th anniversary Fender American Strat deluxe
1969 Gibson Sg special
1986 Guild Liberator
1986 Fender Bullet
1979 Yamaha Musician MC400 or 500 (just got it havent figured out which it is yet haha)
Fender J Mascis Jazzmaster (japanese made)
Fender Paisley strat (japanese reissue, 2001 i beleive)
Fender 62 reissue Tele with bigsby (japanese)
1999 Peavey Wolfgang 
Also have a Parker P 32 that never gets played, and a Godin SD


----------



## sulphur

J-75 said:


> Just enough, minus one - do the math.


Isn't that always the case? 

Hey Nate, any pics of those guitars? The Liberator intrigues me especially.
I see that you have an MIJ love too! There's a thread to show off those beauties in here. 8)
Check out the "MIJ Love" thread.


----------



## nateguitars19

Hey sulphur, i have a few pics, ill get around to posting them somewhere sometime! Not sure i have any of the liberator at the moment! it is a neat guitar, even cooler because im pretty sure its the prototype of the liberator. And yep, i am a fan of the MIJs, can be found at great prices, and ive found them to have very nice quality! Thanks ill check out that thread!


----------



## Brevik

12at the moment.

2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique
1985 Sigma DR-28 acoustic
1997 Takamine EF 360 SC acoustic
2009 Guild GAD 212 Natural acoustic
1985 Fender Contemporary Strat MIJ
2007 Fender 62 Custom Telecaster CIJ
2003 Fakai Love Rock MIK
2006 Fender American Standard Stratocaster
1993 Fender Stratocaster 58 reissue CIJ (Dyna)
2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional
2010 Squire 62 Classic Vibe Telecaster
2016 Epiphone LTD ED 58 Korina Flying V


----------



## Extra_Ally

Wow thats alot of guitars! I know a couple of guys here in Winnipeg with way more guitars than they know what to do with. Currently i have 2 electrics and an acoustic.


----------



## dylanger

American standard Strat
American standard Tele
Gibson Les Paul Traditional with bigsby
Gibson ES 335 Canadian edition with bigsby
Martin D-28
Martin 000-15S
86 Ibanez Roadstar
Hagstrom HJ 600
Yamaha G-55 classical (found in a dump 30 years near Hinton, Alberta)
Harmony arch top (gonna electrify this soon )
Yamaha 612A


----------



## Roryfan

Roryfan said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2 or 3 to well over 20 AFTER the divorce (it's amazing how much disposable income one has when it's not being wasted on shoes), but have been trying to consolidate &/or thin the herd.
> 
> Fender closet:
> 
> 1972 Tele Thinline (old as me)
> 63 Relic Tele (blonde ash/RW)
> 56 Relic Strat (Brownie)
> 60 Relic Strat (Daphne Blue)
> VooDoo FrankenStrat
> Big headstock Blackie FrankenStrat
> MIJ 72 Pawnshop
> Upgraded Squier 51 tuned to Open G
> 
> 
> Gibson closet:
> 
> 1965 SG Jr (keeper)
> Korina V (thanks John & Hugh)
> Korina Explorer
> VOS SG Std (thanks Ron)
> LP Std Faded w/ Peter Green mods
> 54 GT Historic Les Paul
> 
> Wilkinson Vintage Icon 61 SG copy
> 
> Thompson 000 acoustic
> Norman B-20 (old "before the fire" wood)
> 
> Do I have to count the bass? How about the Norman? It's on long term loan to my buddy's kid who's learning to play.
> 
> Cripes, once you add in the el cheapo P-Bass copy I'm pretty close to 20 again. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> A few have left the bldg (maybe to be w/ Elvis?):
> 
> MIJ 72 Pawnshop
> R4 Goldtop
> Wilkinson SG copy (on layaway)
> 
> 
> 2 more have joined the herd plus a 3rd that I'd forgotten about, so much for thinning the herd. The new arrivals are:
> 
> 1961 Melody Maker (merci Claude)
> 1981 ES-335TD (on the fence)
> 
> Also found an old guitar in the back of the closet (right next to where Anderson Cooper was living - what a surprise that was) that I'd forgotten about. Picked it up for cheap in Verdun QC about 15 yrs ago, think it might be Italian as the pickup selector switches look like they belong on an accordion. Almost no frets left, so I'd slapped a taller nut on it & tuned it to Open D. Kinda curious as to what it actually is, will try to take some pics & post.
Click to expand...

Korina V, '81 ES-335, 56 Brownie & 60 Daphne Blue Relic Strats are out. 

Bloomfield Les Paul, Wildwood "10" Inca Silver 59 Relic Strat (last of the Brazilians), CS Ltd Ed 50s Esquire ("Billy Gibbons" model, 1 of 30 made) & chambered Suhr Strat are in.

The Suhr plays great but needs some tweaking (too "modern" for my taste). 

The Wildwood 59 has rendered an Am Std & a couple of FrankenStrats redundant, so maybe I can get it down to a dozen. Plus the acoustics. And the bass.

The Bloom & Esquire are keepers.


----------



## Cartcanuck

My skimpy collection is almost embarrassing. But I'm just getting started. I'll reply again in 10 years and see where I'm at.

2 guitars of my own, and 1 on semi-permanent loan/storage.

Electric - Washburn i64
Acoustic - Fender (I'll have to double check the model)

The third guitar is owned by my boss, who doesn't play guitar, but he bought it for his son several years ago. His son doesn't play guitar. So it's been sitting in the case in our shop, just sitting there. I've commented several times that it WILL BE my Christmas bonus some year. Last year he let me take it home to play it and I've been "storing" it ever since. He can have it back when he asks for it 

2001 American-made Fender Strat (not the deluxe model, but it's a nice shiny red)


I'm still dreaming about owning my own Gibson Les Paul (I fantasize about a 57 reissue, or a Bonamassa Goldtop.......hell....any Gibson Les Paul will boil my blood!)


----------



## bw66

Update: no new guitars, but new instruments since my last post.

From largest to smallest:

Yamaha bass
S&P dreadnaught
Takamine dreadnaught - tuned ADGCEA
LaPatrie classical
Fender strat 
Hohner banjo
Oscar Schmidt baritone uke
Oscar Schmidt concert uke

They all get played except the banjo - one day soon I'll play it too.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Currently sitting @ 11 though a couple are on the trading block. 

*Guitars:
*2005 Les Paul Std Rootbeer
2009 Gibson ES-137
2008 Gibson Modded/refinished BFG
1998 Fender Standard Tele
2000 Fender Standard Tele (on the trading block)
1996 G&L ASAT Classic
1991 Fender Strat Ultra (on the trading block)
2009 Fender Strat Deluxe
2009 Gibson J-45
Norman B15
Fender/Squier Vintage Series Jazz bass


----------



## Mooh

Three fewer, sold an Ibanez on consignment at the local mom'n'pop today, a Tele a few weeks ago, and a Thinline a couple of weeks ago. That leaves about 20 guitars, 4 basses, 3 banjos, 2 mandolins, 2 ukuleles, 1 bouzouki, 1 violin, 1 digital piano, several amps, misc hand drums and rhythm/percussion things. Might still liquidate another 2 or 3 guitars in order to fund other guitars, banjos, or a canoe. I miss my canoe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Three fewer, sold an Ibanez on consignment at the local mom'n'pop today, a Tele a few weeks ago, and a Thinline a couple of weeks ago. That leaves about 20 guitars, 4 basses, 3 banjos, 2 mandolins, 2 ukuleles, 1 bouzouki, 1 violin, 1 digital piano, several amps, misc hand drums and rhythm/percussion things. Might still liquidate another 2 or 3 guitars in order to fund other guitars, banjos, or a canoe. _*I miss my canoe*_.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I miss mine as well. I have a 50HP tri-hull that I'll be selling in the spring and use the money to buy a nice canoe. We do more camping and I can't tow the boat and the camper at the same time but it's easy to throw the canoe on the roof when we go camping.


----------



## Duster

Just took it up to 4 with the addition of a Godin Exit 22. Thank god I'm a lefty - it keeps me from buying more guitars. If I could buy normal guitars, who knows how many I would have unwisely purchased by now....


----------



## Ft Mac Hooligan

I currently have 12, Gibson Les Paul custom, Gibson Les Paul Traditional, Schecter C1 Classic, ESP Kamikazee 1, J Frog MOM, 2 Jackson Soloists, 2 Jackson K V's, Squire Stagemaster, Ovation 6 string acousitc, Ibanez 12 string acousitic, Gibson Thunderbird bass. I am sure like many others on here, there will be more down the road......................


----------



## Chito

I'm at 17, added 5 since I originally posted here.  Now that I have a strat, I'd like to add a Fender Jazz bass and an SG .

Gibson ES-339
Gibson Les Paul Traditional
Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute
Prestige NYS Standard
Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster Special 
Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ
Fender 50's Strat Partcaster
PRS Soapbar SE II (Tobaco burst)
PRS Soapbar SE II (Vintage Cherry)
PRS Soapbar SE SC
PRS Custom SE
Ibanez Artstar AS120
Ibanez PM35
Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin
Takamine EG330SC Acoustic Electric
Martin 00-15 Concert Acoustic
Peavey Foundation Bass










Missing from the photo is the Strat partcaster, Peavey Foundation bass and Martin 00-15


----------



## Waterloo

Fender Tele (Vintage '52 reissue), Martin HD-28. Have had a few Taylor's in the past including 310, 410, 416CE, Big Baby.


----------



## allanr

Was at 5 for a few days. Now back to 4.

- Fender American Standard FSR, natural
- PRS SE Custom semi-hollow with Bigsby, silver sparkle
- SX resonator with humbucker
- Yamaha acoustic from the 70s (wall hanger)

Gone today is my Fender Thinline Telecaster partscaster with Bigsby. It moved to Kingston. I'll miss it, but the brand new PRS has replaced it.


----------



## Mooh

Here's a link to most of mine Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TA462

I got 3 now, a Squier Strat which I'm not sure what to do with, a American Standard Stratocaster and a American Standard Telecaster.


----------



## Duster

I'm up to 4 now! I'll post an NGD thread at some point, but my new Godin Exit 22 is awesome.....


----------



## SquamishSteve

I am at 2, but still learning, for the sake of my wallet, hopefully it wont grow.

Fender CD-320AS Acoustic 
Godin Exit 22


----------



## Option1

SquamishSteve said:


> I am at 2, but still learning, for the sake of my wallet, hopefully it wont grow.
> 
> Fender CD-320AS Acoustic
> Godin Exit 22


Same number, same situation, but the GAS addiction is already strong within me. So much so that I have to go to Long & McQuade on the way home just to pick up a speaker cable, and am frightened I'll walk out with another guitar as well. I'm still trying to figure out how I've ended up with one electric, but two amps... 

Anyway, currently have:


Martin GuitarCenter special acoustic thingy (Neither mate who sold it to me or myself have figured out what model it's based on, possibly D-28)
Fender Telecaster Blacktop HH

Neil


----------



## Roryfan

Option1 said:


> Same number, same situation, but the GAS addiction is already strong within me. So much so that I have to go to Long & McQuade on the way home just to pick up a speaker cable, and am frightened I'll walk out with another guitar as well. I'm still trying to figure out how I've ended up with one electric, but two amps...
> 
> Anyway, currently have:
> 
> 
> Martin GuitarCenter special acoustic thingy (Neither mate who sold it to me or myself have figured out what model it's based on, possibly D-28)
> Fender Telecaster Blacktop HH
> 
> Neil



Oh that's easy. You don't have an electric with single coils & have purchased the 2nd amp in anticipation of your next guitar that will prefer it. Don't "worry" about leaving L&M with another guitar. Give yourself to the Dark Side. It is the only way you can save your friends. Yes, your thoughts betray you. Your feelings for them are strong.


----------



## Option1

Roryfan said:


> Oh that's easy. You don't have an electric with single coils & have purchased the 2nd amp in anticipation of your next guitar that will prefer it. Don't "worry" about leaving L&M with another guitar. Give yourself to the Dark Side. It is the only way you can save your friends. Yes, your thoughts betray you. Your feelings for them are strong.


Oi!! Stop that! I'm already tossing up between a proper tele, a strat, (and/)or the coil splitting of an Epi ES 339... 

ARRGGGGGHHHHHHHH <insert appropriate drooling lost cause lunatic smiley here>

Neil


----------



## sulphur

Yep, just give into the dark side Neil.

I did, it's much more fun here...


----------



## Option1

Well I did escape today without gassing, but the drooling over the teles is symptomatic of what will be the next purchase. largetongue

Neil


----------



## dodgechargerfan

dodgechargerfan said:


> I'm at 7. 8 if the ukelele counts.
> 
> Fender 12 string acoustic
> Eterna by Yamaha 6 string acoustic
> Peavey electric - can't remember model at the moment. Its an HSS strat style
> Cheap LP copy for hot roddin
> Cheap mini V to hang beside my desk
> Ministar Lestar for travel
> Gibson Les Paul Studio


The family has grown a bit..

Taylor DN-3
Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster
Ibanez Artcore AS75 with TV Jones pickups and a Bigsby
Yamaha Acoustic
Rockstark Acoustic
Reverend JetStream 290
Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar Bass
Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar HB Special Bass
Smokey Mountain A style Mandolin
And a couple more ukes.


----------



## Fajah

I'm up to 4 guitars now and I think that will be it. I tend to keep instruments around for a long time:

Guitars:

1971 Ovation Balladeer
Mid 60's Raven Semi-hollow (Mastumoku)
SX STL-Ash
2012 Hofner Verythin Limited

Basses:

Douglas WEB-825 (converted to a lined fretless)
Douglas Pisces (4 string fretted)


----------



## pedro

Just got my fourth:
Ibanez RG270 
Carvin CT-6
BC Rich KKW
Fender American strat.


----------



## HarpBoy

7, including a bass (and excluding my Koa ukelele):

Ernie Ball Music Man Axis Super Sport, rosewood neck, MM90s
Gibson SG 60's Special Tribute
Epiphone Nick Valensi Riviera
Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk
Epiphone DR500M Masterbilt
1979 Fender F35
Samick Bass


----------



## Steadfastly

HarpBoy said:


> 7, including a bass (and excluding my Koa ukelele):
> 
> Ernie Ball Music Man Axis Super Sport, rosewood neck, MM90s
> Gibson SG 60's Special Tribute
> Epiphone Nick Valensi Riviera
> Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk
> Epiphone DR500M Masterbilt
> 1979 Fender F35
> Samick Bass


:30171373:


----------



## sberry649

1977 Fender Tele Custom
1971 Gibson SG Deluxw
1992 Gibson SG Standard
1997 Fender Stratocaster
1971 Norman 12-String
1994 Guild Songbird


----------



## fredgre

ehhh 26 !

Series A Jackson Copy MIK 1987
‪Gretsch Duo Jet 1967‬
‪‪‪‪‪‪Fender Telecaster MIM 1996 
Squier Strat MIM 1993 Dimarzio
Squier Strat MIK 1991 Entwistle ASN57
Squier Bullet One S-3 MIJ 1984 
Epiphone Les Paul Standard MIK 1997 490R/490T
Epiphone Les Paul Special II 2000 SilverJet Tremolo PU Gretsch
Epiphone SG Junior MIJ 1998 Gibson P-90
Epiphone Explorer Korina 2008 Entwistle HV58
Riviera MIJ 1968 Country Gentleman Copy
Jay Turser Flying V PU Gibson 496R/500T 
Profile Strat 1986
B fat Telecaster
gre. Number 5 2011 Epiphone 700T
Gomez Les Paul MIJ
Univox Melody Maker MM10‪‪
Slammer Special SP1F 2001‬‬ Seymour Duncan
Norman B-20 CW HG Fishman
Cort MR 500 PBS MIK 1992
Harmony H950 - Monterey Leader 1962
Bravo BD-JR-BLS 
Espana Made In Finland
Aria Concert Ac-7 MIJ 
Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass 2010
Mahalo Soprano Ukulele


----------



## TA462

TA462 said:


> I got 3 now, a Squier Strat which I'm not sure what to do with, a American Standard Stratocaster and a American Standard Telecaster.


I'm up to four now, I just picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio last Friday.


----------



## ELKabong

2011 Gibson USA SG Standard (Honey Burst)
2007 Gibson USA Explorer (Heritage Cherry)
1992 Godin Artisan ST 4
2006 Ibanez Prestige FR 1620
20xx Art & Lutherie 6 String
198x Samick Bass
1984 Custom made Explorer


----------



## Duster

I'm up to 4 now:

1999 Simon & Patrick SP6 Cedar Acoustic
2006 Hagstrom Swede Goldtop
2009 G&L Legacy
2012 Godin Exit-22

and soon to be added, when it arrives:

2013 Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin.

All lefties, of course.


----------



## Rick31797

1999 dearmond 
washburn accoustic


----------



## dmc69

My current "inventory" you might say:

Fender
'90s HM strat
'80s MIJ Contemporary HH strat
'80s Squier MIJ 50's/contemporary strat
'80s MIJ '60s/Contemporary strat
'80s Squier MIJ ST-331 strat
'80s Squier Contemporary strat
'02 Fender FSR strat
'89 Strat Plus
'02 Squier Showmaster
'06 Squier Hello Kitty strat
'10 Squier Classic Vibe '50s strat + tele custom + thinline + 50's tele
'08 Squier Classic Vibe '60s strat
'96 Squier Super-Sonic

Gibson
'99 Epiphone MIK LP custom plus
'05 Les Paul Classic
'06 Epiphone Emily the Strange G-310
'06 Epiphone G-400 custom maestro
'06 Epiphone G-400 deluxe maestro

Others
'08 Parker Nitefly Mojo flame
'80s Vantage VP-700 Mystic
'80s Vantage VS-695
'90s Godin Artisan TC-1
'07 Taylor Solidbody custom walnut
'60s (?) Pan archtop
'00s Samick Sabre 31

Acoustic
'66 Harmony H-165

And a few partscasters. I think I'm at 38 or so right now, and I'm looking to trim my number down to about 20. It gets harder and harder to decide what goes or stays! I had 50+ in November 2012.


----------



## allanr

After sending two to more appreciative homes, and bringing a new one into my home, I now have just three.
- MIA FSR Fender Strat (S/S/S) natural
- MIK PRS Custom Semi-Hollow with Bigsby (silver sparkle)
- MIM Fender Duo Sonic (1993) Torino Red


----------



## allanr

TA462 said:


> I'm up to four now, I just picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio last Friday.


The "Holy Trinity"! Strat, Tele, Les Paul. Nice


----------



## Steadfastly

allanr said:


> After sending two to more appreciative homes, and bringing a new one into my home, I now have just three.
> - MIA FSR Fender Strat (S/S/S) natural
> - MIK PRS Custom Semi-Hollow with Bigsby (silver sparkle)
> - MIM Fender Duo Sonic (1993) Torino Red


This post needs pics; especially of the PRS Custom.


----------



## Sugar

I have a Hamer Vector Korina, a USA Epiphone Casino thats on the block, and a Martin D16gt. The Hamer gets all my love.


----------



## allanr

Steadfastly said:


> This post needs pics; especially of the PRS Custom.


The Dropbox link doesn't seem to work within the IMG tags. Here's a link to a pic:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/29uzr2drkriulde/2013-03-29 16.53.16.jpg


----------



## Roryfan

allanr said:


> TA462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up to four now, I just picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The "Holy Trinity"! Strat, Tele, Les Paul. Nice
Click to expand...

The Pentaverate insists that you add an SG & a Jr. or reasonable P-90 equipped facsimile.


----------



## allanr

OK. Better pics, uploaded directly. First pic with the original pickguard. It was a bit of a b*tch to change, 'cause dude had glued the busted parts down to the body.

And that's all my guitars. The rest of my "guitars" are ukuleles largetongue


----------



## Steadfastly

allanr said:


> OK. Better pics, uploaded directly. First pic with the original pickguard. It was a bit of a b*tch to change, 'cause dude had glued the busted parts down to the body.
> 
> And that's all my guitars. The rest of my "guitars" are ukuleles largetongue


I still like that PRS!


----------



## Bosrocker51

Too many and not enough...


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I have 2. An old Norman B-20 dreadnaught acoustic and a Squier CV50's BSB telecaster. I also only have one amp.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I only have two. An old Norman B-20 acoustic (pre-Godin) and a Squier CV50's BSB telecaster which is awesome.


----------



## finboy

Over 20, love all of them, those that I don't go up for sale


----------



## Steadfastly

finboy said:


> Over 20, love all of them, those that I don't go up for sale


How often do you get to play all 20?


----------



## sambonee

I currently have , well let's see:
1972 el degas "Alembic" style with motor city HBs. Thru neck 
1969 el degas chocolate brown LP special with Lollars in there p90
Recent sunfire orange sparkle MIM STRAT with lollar dirtyblonds
recent Olympic white RW Strat MIM 
2000 squier double fat tele blue
Godin LG P90 bronze-gold with motor city P90's 
2008 EBMM Albert lee sun burst with trem mm90
collings OM from 1993 (first year of production )
collings D2HA SUNBURST 
Collings 000-2H 12 fret
Art and lutherie nylon parlor 

They're all nice guitars. The collings and the degas especially. I've moved away from HBs recently. Loving strats tons.


----------



## allanr

Due to a recent attack of GAS, which led to a NGD, I am now back to 4 full-size guitars 

1) PRS SE semi-hollow custom with Bigsby
2) Fender MIM Duo Sonic
3) Fender American Standard FSR blonde Strat
4) (the NGD) Fender AVRI '69 Thinline Telecaster

The PRS is currently listed on Craig's and Kijiji so hopefully I'll be back to three again soon.


----------



## Steadfastly

allanr said:


> Due to a recent attack of GAS, which led to a NGD, I am now back to 4 full-size guitars
> 
> 1) PRS SE semi-hollow custom with Bigsby
> 2) Fender MIM Duo Sonic
> 3) Fender American Standard FSR blonde Strat
> 4) (the NGD) Fender AVRI '69 Thinline Telecaster
> 
> The PRS is currently listed on Craig's and Kijiji so hopefully I'll be back to three again soon.


That is a very good selection, smaller than some but great choices.


----------



## Analogman

I have 3

Gibson Les Paul Standard Gold Top (my main guitar)
Gibson SG Standard (black)
Fender American Vintage 52 Hot Rod Tele (full size humbucker in the neck)


----------



## allanr

Steadfastly said:


> That is a very good selection, smaller than some but great choices.


Thank you. Still hoping to get back down to 3 from 4, but no firm offers on the PRS yet.


----------



## Analogman

I have 3,

Gibson Les Paul Standard Gold Top (my main go to guitar)
Gibson Standard SG (black)
Fender AVRI 52 Hotrod Tele (blonde with full size humbucker in the neck)

I usually play all 3 daily even if just for a few minutes


----------



## TTHX

I've got 4:

ESP Ltd EC 1000ctm
Fender American Standard Tele
Gibson SG Standard 
Edwards E-SA-125LTS

The Gibson and Edwards get the most use.


----------



## Steadfastly

TTHX said:


> I've got 4:
> 
> ESP Ltd EC 1000ctm
> Fender American Standard Tele
> Gibson SG Standard
> Edwards E-SA-125LTS
> 
> The Gibson and Edwards get the most use.


The ESP and Edwards are guitars that I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Tomfoolery

I have 7 at this moment....8 in a few more weeks.
My 2006 Les Paul Custom is the main guitar to gig with followed by a 2005 PRS Custom 24.
Others.....1 Mj Mirage Custom, 1 Mj Roadster, 1 Ibanez JS1200, 1 77 Fender Strat, 1 Lado Elite,


----------



## b-nads

I have 4 at the moment:

Monty Telecaster
Les Paul Standard
G&L Legacy Special
Larrivee d-03fm

I will probably cut the G&L loose - may replace it with a hollow-body or a P90 guitar - may just sell it and put a close to the Strat chapter of my life. I would like to add another acoustic or two - a classical, and a hog-top. I'd only keep what I plan to use, and the Legacy won't see much use.


----------



## marcos

Back to 6 for now............


----------



## allanr

Back to 3 again. The beautiful PRS is on its way to Wisconsin to make someone else happy.

Now it's just my little Fender family.
'69 Thinline Tele, FSR USA Strat, '93 MIM DuoSonic.


----------



## Mooh

Don't know how many I had last time I posted to this thread, but I added a Gold Tone guitjo (banjitar, whatever) a couple of weeks ago. I should offload a few electrics that I'm not using.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Pierrafeux

I have 18 at this moment 

- 3 acoustic (Gibson-Harmony-Normand) 

- 15 electric.( Fender-Gibson-Yamaha-Guilford-Suhr-G&L-Knaggs) 

I used to play them once a month. No gigging just play home.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have 1 electric and 2 acoustics. Although a few other acoustics have found a semi permanent home here (I think there are 5 all together). I play all MY guitars fairly regularly.


----------



## allanr

allanr said:


> Back to 3 again. The beautiful PRS is on its way to Wisconsin to make someone else happy.
> 
> Now it's just my little Fender family.
> '69 Thinline Tele, FSR USA Strat, '93 MIM DuoSonic.


And... Back up to four again! My Fender Family has a new addition. A beautiful (looking/playing/sounding) FMT HH Fender Telecaster. Carved flame maple too in Cherry burst. Bound neck and body. Seymour Duncan humbuckers with coil splitting. It's a keeper!


----------



## aC2rs

I have bought and sold a few since I originally voted in the poll but still remain at the 6-10 level


----------



## allanr

I hate to admit it, but as of tomorrow morning I will be up to five!

I just arranged to buy a Stratocaster Junior.

These are Mexican made Fender Stratocasters with hard tails and short scales. At first glance they look like the Squier Mini, but these Juniors are built to the same standards as other Fender branded Stratocasters 

I'm hoping to get back to four fairly quickly though. I've lowered the price of the Duo Sonic to only $250.


----------



## allanr

...and back to four already. The Duo Sonic is on EBay and has a bid on it. Here's the current stable.








Edit: It's been a while since I viewed the poll for this thread. 57 people in this forum own MORE THAN 60 guitars! Holy crap!!!


----------



## Duster

I'm at 5 now, and my wife has declared a moratorium on new purchases. However, that has been lifted with the approach of my upcoming 40th b-day. I still don't have a semi hollow or a tele...

--- D


----------



## Tele Thinline

1970's Japanese Tele Thinline
1970's Univox Strat
1980's custom Neckthrough Strat
1980's El Dégas Studio
1980's Norman E-50 Electric
1983 Ibanez AR-30
1986 Yamaha FG460-12 
1988 Charvel Model 2
1988 MIJ Fender Strat
2009 Ibanez Darkstone DN400AP
AXL Badwater SRO
Ozark 6 string Acoustic


----------



## DrHook

Enough so that my family is considering getting me on that Hoarders show for an intervention


----------



## Gearhead88

Sixteen . 

Three resonators 
Twelve string acoustic 
Three six string acoustics 
Five Telecasters 
One Strat 
One Epiphone Les Paul 
One Epiphone ES 339 
Fender Blacktop Jazz bass.


----------



## Bastille day

I have three and wish I only had two. 

I tried my cheap Chinese Stratocaster copy to see what it sounded like, never played it before, it wasn't set up properly, the inside of my thumb has been numb for about 4 days now, so have had to avoid bar chords on my better Stratocaster to keep the pressure off my thumb, thus introducing me to different fingering techniques.

- - - Updated - - -



allanr said:


> I hate to admit it, but as of tomorrow morning I will be up to five!
> 
> I just arranged to buy a Stratocaster Junior.
> 
> These are Mexican made Fender Stratocasters with hard tails and short scales. At first glance they look like the Squier Mini, but these Juniors are built to the same standards as other Fender branded Stratocasters
> 
> I'm hoping to get back to four fairly quickly though. I've lowered the price of the Duo Sonic to only $250.


I saw a guy on the Lawrence Welk show playing a mini, along with a harpsichord type organ and some other guy playing something, sounded great but still baffled as to why he was playing it.


----------



## Steadfastly

I can't believe this thread is still going after four years!

I still have only two but am thinking I would like to get down to one, likely a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II.


----------



## allanr

Yeah. Still going. But I think I am the only one still posting!

So...

I have three guitars now.
1) MIA Limited Edition Stratocaster
2) AVRI '69 Thinline Telecaster
3) MIM Fender Stratocaster Junior.

My wife and I together own about 20 ukuleles too!


----------



## Steadfastly

allanr said:


> Yeah. Still going. But I think I am the only one still posting!
> 
> So...
> 
> I have three guitars now.
> 1) MIA Limited Edition Stratocaster
> 2) AVRI '69 Thinline Telecaster
> 3) MIM Fender Stratocaster Junior.
> 
> _*My wife and I together own about 20 ukuleles too!*_


Wow! 

There are some other posters. Every now and then you see the thread pop up.


----------



## GUInessTARS

I had about 35 a few years ago, down to the low 20's. 
I also stopped playing out, quit the last band, a few years ago. 
Happy doing jams and the occasional bbq or wedding or such.
I just sold my last Les Paul, made in the same factory, on the same machines, by the same craftsmen as the originals.
So I may be on the hunt for a replacement.
Every now and then you need to hear a Les Paul, not some equivalent.
If it isn't a Les Paul, it is a guitar shaped like a Les Paul.
Unless you have never owned a Les Paul, then feel free to disregard/denigrate my opinion.


----------



## Milkman

Tarbender said:


> I never set out to have so many guitars, I just hate to sell them, and when I come across one that really "talks" to me I have to buy it. Here's a few of the kids:



Say, did you buy that red Studio from me?

Very nice collection by the way.


----------



## allanr

...And back to four again!









The Gretsch 5120 is new (to me).


----------



## b-nads

I'm at 4 now - 2 acoustic, 2 electric.

Larrivee D03fm
Fender La Brea
Monty Tele 
Burny Rock n Roll LPJr

I'm leaning towards building a Strat this summer, and may eventually add a hollow body if I come across one I like.


----------



## TA462

TA462 said:


> I'm up to four now, I just picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio last Friday.


UPDATE: Now I'm up to 7.
2011 Squier Strat
2012 Fender American Standard Strat
2013 Fender American Special Strat
2012 Fender American Standard Tele
2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio
2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional
2013 Gibson Les Paul Traditional


----------



## bzrkrage

All righty.
1. '10 Gibson Les Paul Studio Flameburst.
2.PRS SE Singlecut w/p-rails & pearly gates.
3. Ibanez RG140. Pimped out.
4. Squier CV Telecaster.
5. Squier '90's Stratocaster.
6. Washburn Fat Semi Acoustic .
7. Art & Guthrie Spruce Acoustic.
8. Schecter Extreme 4 bass.
To be continued..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## allthumbs56

I am at a point financially where it would make sense to sell a guitar or two - and I definitely have more than I need. But it has taken me 50 years of playing to arrive at the handful I have and each one has it's place.

There's my first guitar "Stella" that was, and is still awful and impossible to play:









But set me on the road nonetheless. Stella, together with the redburst Aria 335ish guitar that my dad finally bought me when he realized I was serious about guitar, must be kept for sentimental reasons - I'll leave it to my kids to toss them.

There are my "practical", journeyman guitars that I semi-earn a living with (well, that's my justification anyway), a tobacco-burst 2002 LP Std, a 2007 SG Std, a 2008 Am Strat in white (that I reach for 70% of the time), a 2006 Am Dlx Tele and a 2007 Gibson J-185 for my acoustic gigs.

I also have my Yamaki acoustic from the 70's that I would never part with - partly because they have no real market value and mostly because that guitar is the soundtrack of my life. 

I have a wine-red 82' Tokai Loverock Custom - the one guitar that my wife will keep after I'm gone - she can't play a chord but that's the one guitar she loves for some reason.

Add in two basses - a 70's Kay and an inherited Washburn and I think that's it.

That's it then - 11 in total. 5 that I actually use and 6 that are just part of the family or it's history.

S'pose I could sell the SG .................................................... but


----------



## Steadfastly

Are there really 61 of the 911 voters who have more than 60 guitars? There are some music stores I've been in that have had less.


----------



## Mike316

About 30 now, a few Les Pauls a few EVHs and a slew of great early Ibanez.


----------



## fraser

Steadfastly said:


> Are there really 61 of the 911 voters who have more than 60 guitars? There are some music stores I've been in that have had less.


im actually kind of surprised there arent more.
it is a guitar forum-
i actually dont know how many i have any more lol.
there are 21 out of their cases i can count from my spot in front of the computer.
for sure there are more now than when this thread started.

interestingly, the one im using the most currently was purchased used almost 25 years ago.
and at that time it was my only functional guitar, an 83 squier strat.


----------



## cheezyridr

since this thread began, the number of guitars i owned at a time never passed 3. most of the time it's one. currently, it's 2, and when i last posted in here it was 2. but not the 2 i have now. i wish i could get those 2 back. not in place of the 2 i have now, but in addition of course. tbo, as i look back, i may not have owned alot of big name gear in the last 6 yrs, but it's all been nice, and all been very functional. with the exception of the rotten ovation i started with up here, and the 450G, i would love to pull all that gear into the now from the past.


dillion 533
roxbury legend custom (the name always makes me chortle a bit inside) 
affinity strat
jackson kelly
gio bass
bass amp made from some ss amp and an ancient karoke machine chassis
vht classic 18
roland cube 30x
fender frontman reverb
pod gx
ac4tvh

course, the guitars and amp i have now are pretty sweet. i ain't really missin anything


----------



## rhh7

Well, let me see...

My number one: Custom Strat...Robert Cray neck, Warmoth poplar hard-tail body, all vintage-style Fender Hardware & electronics, Tex-Mex pickups, thin blonde shellac finish...feels like raw wood...6 3/4 lbs...tone to die for.
Avril Lavigne Telecaster, neck stripped to bare wood, sprayed with tinted nitrocellulose lacquer, frets leveled and crowned by me, with expert supervision, body stripped to bare wood, antiqued, routed for 2 PAF-style humbuckers with nickle covers.
Affinity Telecaster, Tobacco Sunburst, totally stock, purchased in as new conditon for $125.00.
Bullet Strat, white with rosewood fretboard, purchased new for $134.99.
Fender MC-1, 3/4 size parlour guitar, with nylon strings...my practice machine...lives by my easy chair for daily practice

Guess that makes 5!


----------



## Chito

Since I first voted in here. I barely passed the lower number (12) in the (11-20) range. Now with one more I'll be at the next range. 

Gibson ES-339 Custom Shop, Gibson Les Paul Traditional, Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute, Gibson SG Special 60's Tribute, Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ, Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster Special , Fender 50's Strat Partcaster, Fender Strat Partcaster, PRS Soapbar SE II (Tobacco burst), PRS Soapbar SE II (Vintage Cherry), PRS Soapbar SE SC, PRS Custom SE, Ibanez GB10 , Ibanez Artstar AS120, Ibanez PM35NT, Prestige NYS Standard, Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin, Takamine EG330SC Acoustic Electric, Martin 00-15 Concert Acoustic, Peavey Foundation Bass


----------



## Steadfastly

I have two presently and sometimes I don't touch one or the other for weeks. With those that have 6 or more, I wonder how many really get to play them much unless they are constantly gigging and use different guitars at the gigs? Any comments?

Here is some math to contemplate.

6 guitars you could play each 60 times each per year if you played every single day.
12 guitars you could play each 30 times each per year if you played every single day.
24 guitars you could play each 15 times each per year if you played every single day.

I would doubt very few of us play every day and sometimes the times we do play or practice is only 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Rick31797

A person only really needs 6 guitars after that its an addiction.


----------



## Steadfastly

Rick31797 said:


> A person only really needs 6 guitars after that its an addiction.


Rick: Thank you so much! I'm going to go tell my wife I *need* four more guitars.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Rick: Thank you so much! I'm going to go tell my wife I *need* four more guitars.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Steadfastly

Steadfastly said:


> Rick: Thank you so much! I'm going to go tell my wife I *need* four more guitars.:sFun_dancing:





cheezyridr said:


>


Rick: I told her what you said and told her I NEED four more guitars. Her answer: She laughed and said uh-huh. (then continued to chuckle)


----------



## Roryfan

Rick31797 said:


> A person only really needs 6 guitars after that its an addiction.


Rick, your math is flawed, you must divide by 0.5. Here's a list of what someone really needs:

1) Maple board small headstock Strat
2) RW board small headstock Strat
3) Maple board big headstock Strat
4) Maple board Tele
5) RW board Tele (strongly suggest binding)
6) Les Paul Standard
7) Les Paul Custom
8) SG Standard
9) Jr. (only real men & Nancy Wilson need apply)
10) Explorer (or something else in Korina with hums)
11) Firebird or something else with mini hums
12) Dobro/resonator
13) OM-sized acoustic
14) D-28 or similar
15) SG Custom
16) Esquire* (see #9)

OK the last couple was just me being greedy (can you imagine if I ever found an ES-style guitar that I liked?). But a white-gone-yellow Custom shore is purty......


----------



## krivtsun

They changed very fast 
But now one stratocaster


----------



## pattste

Roryfan said:


> Rick, your math is flawed, you must divide by 0.5. Here's a list of what someone really needs:


No semi-hollow body? No hollow body archtop? No super strat? No jumbo acoustic? You can't be serious.


----------



## Roryfan

pattste said:


> No semi-hollow body? No hollow body archtop? No super strat? No jumbo acoustic? You can't be serious.


And that's how easy it is to get up to 30 guitars, I'm trying to be reasonable.....

And despite several attempts at owning them, I've never been able to bond with an ES-style guitar.


----------



## Vexxed

Everybody here is about to have a good laugh. Even my wife is now laughing at me. Along with my kids. I think I have now just become a collector as I really don't play as much as I'd like to and really don't know how other than a few chords here and there but I just acquired my 4th guitar today. I think I may even need help! I might be going insane I've talked about picking up a few more stringed instruments such as a mandolin, violin, and banjo. Gawd help me.


----------



## SoundSculptor

I have 2 guitars & a bass. I play one guitar & the bass regularly, the other guitar is a double neck in need of some repairs so I don't use it too often but it is playable


----------



## LexxM3

Vexxed said:


> Everybody here is about to have a good laugh. Even my wife is now laughing at me. Along with my kids. I think I have now just become a collector as I really don't play as much as I'd like to and really don't know how other than a few chords here and there but I just acquired my 4th guitar today. I think I may even need help! I might be going insane I've talked about picking up a few more stringed instruments such as a mandolin, violin, and banjo. Gawd help me.


They encourage you at 1. They are proud of you at 2. They laugh with/at you at 4. They frown at 6-8. They threaten at 10. They shake their head and mutter under their breath at 14 ... I don't yet know what happens above 15, and I suspect I don't want to find out.


----------



## Woof

Vexxed said:


> Everybody here is about to have a good laugh. Even my wife is now laughing at me. Along with my kids. I think I have now just become a collector as I really don't play as much as I'd like to and really don't know how other than a few chords here and there but I just acquired my 4th guitar today. I think I may even need help! I might be going insane I've talked about picking up a few more stringed instruments such as a mandolin, violin, and banjo. Gawd help me.


and so it begins......


----------



## Chito

Wanna resurrect this. I'll try to see if I can edit my vote. It's been 10 years at least. LOL


----------



## Milkman

I guess I've moved up one tier in the guitar hoarder's echelon since this thread was originally launched.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

How many?

The “optimal number” minus one.


----------



## Milkman

My place is sort of infected with guitars.

Every once in awhile a body will arrive and then a neck and before you know it there's another guitar in the cave. It's like a really cool virus.


----------



## Chito

Me too, one category higher. But it's been 10 years...


----------



## aC2rs

My collection has gone up to the next poll level since I first posted over 11 years ago.
Now to work on moving up another poll option ...


----------



## fernieite

I've got 4. 1 acoustic (1958 Harmony Sovereign) and 3 electrics. (Les Paul, Tele and a Les Paul (SG) Junior.


----------



## bw66

I've moved up two tiers and now sit solidly in the median group at 7. 

Only need one more. 😁

Edit: Thinking about it, I've also added a mandolin, a uke, and possibly a banjo and a baritone uke since the original post. I may have had the baritone and/or banjo more than a decade, but it's gotta be close. 

Thinking a bit more, I'm pretty sure that I didn't have my bass then either... which means I almost certainly didn't have the banjo...

Memory is hard.


----------



## Rick31797

I have actually went down one poll level, I am slipping ...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

2manyGuitars said:


> How many?
> 
> The “optimal number” minus one.


But seriously...

I know it’s more than 30, I’m pretty sure it’s under 40 (maybe).
My kids each have a couple so that skews the numbers a bit.


----------



## DrumBob

Honestly, I'm not sure how many I have at any given time. I'd say it's around 35. 

My wife gave up long ago.


----------



## mawmow

I once had as much as twenty... now dowsizing before moving, selling those I became less pleased to play... :-/


----------



## Tone Chaser

I lost count at 40. 
I have my absolute favourites, and have seen some sort of evolution.
Every guitar has its days of play in a month, or a year, since putting most of them back into their cases.
I have been able to sell a couple of dozen guitars, and just about the same number of amps.
Every so often I try to sell some gear, or give a friend a guitar that shows interest in one that I was considering selling.
Some of them are not high dollar, but still collectables that feel uniquely good in the hands, and do something special. When out of the case and in a multi-guitar stand, they make a nice, interesting display, that a guitar aficionado just can’t help, but stop and take notice. They have to pick them up and fondle them. I would like to leave them all out on stands. I tend to play them all more consistently then.
Sad thing is that I put them back into cases to try and make me think differently, and thin down the collection.


----------



## Mooh

The requirements keep changing so what I keep does the same. However, there is a core group of fifteen or so guitars (including electrics and acoustics), a couple of basses, two mandolins, three banjos, five ukuleles, and not much additional trade fodder right now. 

I've been trying to whittle them down. Sold two five string basses and two acoustic guitars last month, and still have one more guitar to sell before the next purge round. One of my tenor guitars is in for a major overhaul (frets, saddle, bridge, but, machine heads...) but there's no particular rush so it may be a while before I see it again. 

The goal is to keep my total between 20 and 25, give or take, by selling two and buying one. Any more and I lose track.

My shopping list includes a new fretless bass, I'm without one for the first time in 25 or more years.


----------



## zztomato

Mooh said:


> One of my tenor guitars


You almost never see that written- or hear it spoken.


----------



## slag banal

I have the basic coverage for the standard range of tones: Stat, Tele, LP deluxe, SG, Yammy hollowbody, Taylor acoustic, Yammy classical, Yammy Pacifica setup for slide.


----------



## Mooh

zztomato said:


> You almost never see that written- or hear it spoken.


I bet! Being a fan of fifths tunings I can't resist. My wife came home with a Kala tenor for me several years ago. The one that's in the shop is a '60s Harmony/Stella that a friend gave me. I did play it before it was damaged and it's got that funky vibe you'd expect of its quality and manufacture.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My guild starfire v
Taylor 810
Telecaster
And my strat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

Hmm... let's see. Looks like 18. Less than I thought for some reason, but it does all of what I need. I'd love to get a Gretsch, old SG, or Ric 12 string again sometime, but other than that I'm content.

Dano Tele
Dano Strat
59 LP Jnr
Historic LP goldtop
Rusty Anderson 335
Helm Custom Guitars HSS Strat
90s Danelectro U2 
90s Danelectro Long Horn Bass
67 Harmony Bobkat H15
59 Silvertone 1421
63 Harmony Meteor H71
Monty set neck Tele
Eastwood Sidejack baritone
63 Harmony Sovereign H1260 w/DeArmond Model 1200 pickup
11 Gibson Blues King 
30s Regal Hawaiian acoustic 
96 Yamaha Guitalele
99 Squier Mini Strat - in pieces, I need to restore it one of these days


----------



## zztomato

There are more people here with only _one _guitar than there are with more than 60.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Current count is 15, including my L. Perez classical and my Jazz Bass. I keep thinking that maybe I should reduce my collection. But whenever I break one out that I haven’t played in a while I always end up saying...”yeah, I still enjoy the tone of this here geetar, better keep it for a while longer!”
And...if I’ve had one on loan to my daughter for 4 years does that still count as part of *my* collection?!...


----------



## Lincoln

I did a recount. I still have way too many. I thought I was doing so well in battling my addiction too........but nope. 😞


----------



## PBGas

I sold all 5 of mine a couple of weeks ago. 3 were a package deal to a collector, 1 went out for trade and the other was a sale on the local list. I ended up with 3 brand new ones that I had wanted for a while. 1 other is on order. The 3 I have now are outstanding. I can't wait for the 4th one to show up.


----------



## grumpyoldman

I first posted back in April of 2010, eleven (11) years ago. Since then, I've moved up two slots on the rating scale. 
Wow, how time - and collecting - flies.....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Wardo

Lucky 13.

Although 3 of them have to go. 

Also have a mandolin and a few tin whistles layin around somewhere; they could go too.


----------



## BlueRocker

11 and two projects.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

3, and a bass


----------



## Wardo

I’m thinking that I want to sell off some stuff and get down to just the following:

D18
HD28V
70th Ann Broadcaster
2018 Les Paul Jr
57 Custom Deluxe 
57 Champ

That’s more than enough right there.


----------



## Latole

Gibson ES-335 Custom Shop 1983
52 Telecaster 2004
Gibson Les Paul Pro 1976
American Deluxe Stratocaster 2000
1964 Jaguar ( real vintage, mot RI )
1962 Jazzmaster ( real vintage not RI )
1979 Statocaster ( real vintage not RI )
1995 American Standard Stratocaster
1984 Telecaster
'60 Silvertone ( ES-335 inspiration )
'60 Mansfield Bass( Hofner Beatle Bass copy )
'60 AGS ( American General Supply) guitar , very cheap, same as the first guitar I bough as a teeager
'60 /'70 Emperador acoustic guitar

....


----------



## SWLABR

I'm in the 21-40 range. 

Big ones are the Taylor Koa
2011 LP Traditional Goldtop
51 Noscaster (RI)
The Sonic Blue Strat I just got Friday bought from the forum. Gonna do a NGD soon.


----------



## Gimli8

I’m at 13 electric and 2 acoustics. My 2 sons play as well which would add 6 electric guitars and 2 bass to the list.


----------



## hatspin

5 guitars and 1 bass

ESP Eclipse
ESP Eclipse Semi hollow
Kiesel DC600
Kiesel Vader 7
Ibanez NDM1

Ibanez SR505

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseB94

I have 5 electrics, one acoustic. My stable probably won't change much, if at all for another couple years now.. just pedals and other little things.

Electrics:

2018 Fender american pro strat
1998 Fender custom shop 50's tele
2017 Gibson les paul standard hp
2020 Gibson les paul 60's standard
2007 Gibson SG standard 61' reissue (GOTW#35)

My one acoustic is a 2004-ish art & lutherie parlour style.


----------



## zdogma

2021 PRS 594
2021 Silver Sky
2008 Suhr S
2020 Gibson SG special
2020 Taylor 814ce
2008 Gretsch Silver Falcon
2008 Gretsch Brian Setzer
2007 Music Man Bass

I play most of them at least weekly


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Only 2
2919 Gibson LP Traditional tobacco
2016 Gibson LP Special Plus heritage cherry 1 of 200.

The '19 is on my stand the '16 Special hasnt seen the light of day in quite some time.


----------



## MTs393

8- 
3 Acoustics, 5 Electrics


----------



## albaloney

An even dozen (9 electrics and 3 acoustics) plus 2 mandolins and 3 ukes.


----------



## FatStrat2

I've varied over the years from 3 to about 10. Hovering around a dozen now which includes at least 2 that may be permanently 'borrowed' out to people. Have to work on getting those back someday. But I'll likely trim the herd soon.


----------



## JBFairthorne

If over the years tom you’ve had 3-10 then how could you have 12 now? Wouldn’t that mean that over the years you’ve had 3 to 12? Of course you had 1 at one time, unless you started out with 3 guitars. So really, you’ve had 1-12 over the years. Why the 3-10 nonsense? Are you compensating for an unsupportive wife or what?


----------



## FatStrat2

^ Tsk tsk, what a useless yet revealing post.

I've usually owned no more than 10 guitars but only recently bought 2 at the same time. Hmm, let's see 10 + 2 = 12. I think you can handle that math.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I am in the 1% plus category. Never would have thought I would ever be in the top 1% category of anything.


----------



## zztomato

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Tsk tsk, what a useless yet revealing post.


I think he was just being funny.


----------



## FatStrat2

Oops, his sarcasm went way over my head! Thanks for the clarification.

I may be getting one more guitar today for lucky 13. But I'm still going to prune the bunch down to about 5 or so.


----------



## wraub

2.5 guitars, 6 basses. Also, lots of other music stuff, it's like a kinda sad music store up in here.


----------



## Robert1950

I noticed I picked 4 sometime in the past. It is actually three guitars and ... a bass.


----------



## robertmc

Fewest I had was 3, most was 11.


----------



## LastBirds

Recently went from 12 to 9 guitars. Got 7 acoustics and 2 electrics. Over the years I’ve probably had 50 guitars come and go. It’s a good way to find those special lifetime guitars- as long as you don’t lose money along the way 😎


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I have 16, eight with Floyd Roses, two traditional Strats, a 12 and six string acoustic/ electric guitars, Epi and Gibi LPC's and a Flying V.


----------



## Choo5440

went a little bit nuts over the past year - went from 4-5 to an even dozen now. Was working crazy hours, only able to shop instead of actually playing + lots of OT = lots of splurging on toys 😅


----------



## Wardo

Two months ago I was at 13 and wanted to sell three of them to make more room.

That worked out so well that I now have 15 guitars.


----------



## Chito

Wardo said:


> Two months ago I was at 13 and wanted to sell three of them to make more room.
> 
> That worked out so well that I now have 15 guitars.


That's what happened to me. Sold 3 guitars and got 5 more. LOL


----------



## Frenchy99

Just verified my answer from 9 years ago, I guess that I went up one cat also.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

13 Electrics
2 Bass


----------



## Ti-Ron

Frenchy99 said:


> Just verified my answer from 9 years ago, I guess that I went up one cat also.


I did revisited my answer too. Same old cat but now I have a bass...


----------



## vo1zec

I have 3 right now! 

Black Ibanez GSA 60 from 05' had it brand new, now has 2 Strat single could and the original HB 

Fender Mexican Strat Olympic White with a maple neck. 3 Texas Specials in it that I put in

Tanglewood Acoustic no mods just like it was when I bought it, Mabey over 10 years ago. Hasn't seen much action lol


----------



## Milkman

I have a tendency to hoard guitars a little bit. That's mostly a factor of not really being to aggressive about selling old ones as I receive new ones.

I don't tend to buy for resale or appreciation (flipping) so for me there's seldom a lot of merit to taking a loss on selling them. If all I get is a few hundred bucks for a guitar I paid $$$ for, I'll often just keep it.


----------



## Chito

Milkman said:


> I have a tendency to hoard guitars a little bit. That's mostly a factor of not really being to aggressive about selling old ones as I receive new ones.
> 
> I don't tend to buy for resale or appreciation (flipping) so for me there's seldom a lot of merit to taking a loss on selling them. If all I get is a few hundred bucks for a guitar I paid $$$ for, I'll often just keep it.


That has been my problem. I don't usually buy something thinking I'll make money off it. And I usually end up keeping the guitar as I find all sorts of justification to keep it even after having so many guitars.


----------



## mhammer

I think sometimes the hoarding, or lack of turnover, stems from us not thinking that what WE found so appealing about that guitar is what others might find appealing.


----------



## slag banal

How many colours do you have on your pallet?

I have different guitars for different sounds. No duplication.
LP Deluxe: mini hbs 
SG Standard: PAF hbs
LP Junior: PAF setup for slide
Strat: SSS
Tele: SS
Strat: SSS setup for slide.
AES 1500: archtop/jazzbox 
Bass

Acoustics
Dreadnaught 6 string; steel strings
Dreadnaught 6 string: silk cores 
Dreadnaught 12 string
Classical: nylon

I play them all as required. Some are up more often than others because the sound is more flexible. 
My favourite changes like my mood.


----------



## _Azrael

Four.

LP
Tele
LP, P90
McCarty

Sadly, as I‘m downsizing and should be down to two. One I got cold feet over the McCarty and pulled out of consignment (may still list later on), and the P90 LP I found randomly and it checked off a lot of boxes (more or less replaces my Telecaster).

On the bass side I’m down to three (J + backup J and a P). Will eventually add a backup P, but I don’t need it right away and am taking the time to find the right one.


----------



## warplanegrey

Seven electric guitars
One bass


----------



## Frenchy99

Milkman said:


> I have a tendency to hoard guitars a little bit. That's mostly a factor of not really being to aggressive about selling old ones as I receive new ones.
> 
> I don't tend to buy for resale or appreciation (flipping) so for me there's seldom a lot of merit to taking a loss on selling them. If all I get is a few hundred bucks for a guitar I paid $$$ for, I'll often just keep it.



I have the same problem, I dont buy to resale. I buy since I like the instrument.

My problem is that when I like an instrument, I tend to get the entire line up. The collect the series type of thing...


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm back to 9, but two are temporary


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I answered the 21-40 range but I think I need to do a recount...


----------



## MarkM

I just realized I crossed the next threshold since I voted, no worries I won't skew the percentages at all!


----------



## Boyce Philips

Currently at 8. Patiently waiting for a Danelectro deal to gel.;


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I need to change my vote.


----------



## Grainslayer

8 people here voted for owning 60+ guitars.wow


----------



## Rollingberry

I've got 8 and looking for more!


----------



## Zeegler

Grainslayer said:


> 8 people here voted for owning 60+ guitars.wow


There are also as many people who have 41+ guitars as have only 1 guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Zeegler said:


> There are also as many people who have 41+ guitars as have only 1 guitar.


I find that number insane!



I mean, what kind of psycho only has _one_ guitar?!?


----------



## Frenchy99

I agree !!! 

People with only 1 guitar need serious mental health care !!!


----------



## Grainslayer

Frenchy99 said:


> I agree !!!
> 
> People with only 1 guitar need serious mental health care !!!


Think of how much they are saving on strings😀


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Grainslayer said:


> Think of how much they are saving on strings😀


Not necessarily. When you spread your playing around a few dozen guitars, the strings last a lot longer.

The weirdo playing the same guitar day after day is going to go through strings faster than me.


----------



## Zeegler

2manyGuitars said:


> Not necessarily. When you spread your playing around a few dozen guitars, the strings last a lot longer.
> 
> The weirdo playing the same guitar day after day is going to go through strings faster than me.


Well, let's at least give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they have just started playing and it's their first guitar. 

Or they're just weirdos.


----------



## jaydubz

Currently have 3 electrics and 1 acoustic. I had a classical but sold it because it just wasn't my thing. Even took some lessons but I didn't like it. 

I am looking to downsize to 2 really high end s and t type as the third one doesn't get played at all.


----------



## Markysharky

I only have 3. For some reason I get antsy when I have more than that. I’ve just bought a new one which has yet to arrive and I am already getting the pics and ad ready for the guitar which has to go.


----------



## jaydubz

Markysharky said:


> I only have 3. For some reason I get antsy when I have more than that. I’ve just bought a new one which has yet to arrive and I am already getting the pics and ad ready for the guitar which has to go.


That's me as well. It feels bad that I have guitars or amps just sitting there unplayed. I rather just sell it and get something I will use regularly (probably something unrelated to music).


----------



## silvertonebetty

Silvertone strat
Custom built telecaster thinline 
Guild starfire v
Takamine jumbo
Sears classical turned into a shelf
60s/70s espana acoustic turn into Wall art.

to seven guitars two amps and four pedals


----------



## King Loudness

20 or so. A couple Danocasters, a handful of Gibsons, and a bunch of oddball pawnshop prize type stuff (old Harmony Stratotones, a couple of Shinko era Danos, etc.) Main players are a Danocaster Tele, '59 LP Junior, and a '71 SG Special.

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> Silvertone strat
> Custom built telecaster thinline
> Guild starfire v
> Takamine jumbo
> Sears classical turned into a shelf
> 60s/70s espana acoustic turn into Wall art.
> 
> to seven guitars two amps and four pedals


Let's see that shelf! show her off


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Let's see that shelf! show her off


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

5 total.
2 lost to time and carelessness - Ibanez RG321, bought during the hairy days and left behind at a friend's place. 
Yamaha classical, bought just for me to fall face first into during a stupor. 

Carvin DC127 (neckthru//phase-split pickups)...she's feeling real country western these days what with the frets barely qualifying.
ESP E-II Vintage Black (set-neck//active pickups) came to bat for the Carvin
Caparison....still a mystery....perhaps one day, perhaps one day we'll all know.
Collings I-35 Deluxe (most recent, most important, most frivolous purchase)...unlaminated beauty.
Almansa Classical guitar (spruce top), predates all of my current axes, I've kicked the everlasting crap out of it, and yet it still brings me so much joy.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I dig it betty. I really do.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I dig it betty. I really do.


Oh lol just call me jared lol betty is actually what I called my silvertone guitar


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alright, Jared it is.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I did a big reorganisation and I now have only 2 guitars and 1 bass.

Gibson - Les Paul Traditional
EBMM - Singray RS
EBMM - Stingray Special 5H


----------



## brokentoes

I get one for every failed relationship.

So around 47 or so.


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm down to 7 + 1 acoustic, will probably park it here for a while. I usually get hungry if I'm under 10 but unlike with 10, I've found I regularly play all 7 when I'm at that count.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I have at least 1 that I’ve never even plugged in (probably another couple as well). Of course, when I sell it, it’ll be “the best sounding guitar I’ve ever owned”. 😂


----------



## warplanegrey

I'm currently down to five guitars. Lord have mercy.


----------



## wraub

Just guitars? 4
Guitars and basses? 10


----------



## Ti-Ron

brokentoes said:


> I get one for every failed relationship.
> 
> So around 47 or so.


Man, that's hurt!


----------



## Milkman

I really don't know, but I think I've posted in this thread before so just add five or ten to my last post.


----------



## brokentoes

Ti-Ron said:


> Man, that's hurt!


I just need to get married once so i can lose them all, right ? lol.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

brokentoes said:


> I just need to get married once so i can lose them all, right ? lol.


Half


----------



## brokentoes

2manyGuitars said:


> Half


That doesn't seem like a good deal. 2 marriages and i'd have none !!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Get one on the side, call her the "mistress"


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I have 14 guitars, since I play Blues, Classic Rock, 80's Metal, Neo Classical Metal / Shred Guitar, Thrash and Speed Metal.

In my collection are Fender, Squier, Gibson, Epiphone, Jackson, Kramer and some great Home Assembled guitars that are as good as my name brand guitars.

If you play different styles of guitar, you have to own different guitars to play varies styles.


----------



## JCSM

I float between 3 and 5.

I've got two that are never leaving, and like to mix it up with rotating the other 3.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

It's nice to have a small set of differentiated guitars. I want a dang Rhodes or Hammond organ. That's a dream but maybe one day.


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm now at 8 electric + 1 acoustic.


----------



## Gearhead99

puckhead said:


> i think I know who the 41-60 pick was. I have asked him for a family portrait once or twice. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I'm somewhere around 12 or 13. Probably 4 in regular rotation, the others get spot duty. I don't think I am missing anything (don't have an SG, but for some reason they just don't call to me). So if i get anything else, it would just be an upgrade over what's in the stable now. The dream is to get an R9 at some point.


----------



## Gearhead99

Too many!! Is that such a thing?? But seriously, including all stringed instruments (banjo, mandolin, sitar, etc.), I am up over 40..
About half are electrics which I can never have enough. I have been upgrading my acoustic roster though, so I need to get rid of a few....GAS!


----------



## FatStrat2

Jeez, it's only been a month since my last post in this thread. I'm up another two to 10 electrics + 1 acoustic. I hope I can stop here, otherwise I'll start ignoring other members of the guitar family.


----------



## Robert1950

Just an update. 4, that is 3 electrics and 1 bass, ....


----------



## 2112

I have 22 guitars and my buddy at work says I need to join GAA (Guitar Acquisitions Anonymous). :-(


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I own 14 plus ....I'm ordering a Harley Benton 6-12 double neck guitar .... My wife is going to kill me !!!! 😬


----------



## mathil8

I have 7 and the significant other thinks that's 6 too many haha. I should show her this forum!


----------



## Mark Brown

I have 5. 3 electrics, flattop acoustic and a classical. Sounds like enough for now, until the right semi-hollow comes along.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

AJ6stringsting said:


> I own 14 plus ....I'm ordering a Harley Benton 6-12 double neck guitar .... My wife is going to kill me !!!! 😬


Would a double-neck bring you up to 15 or 16?


----------



## Mark Brown

I believe it is 15.5 to be exact.


----------



## Larry

This time Last Year i owned - 27 total.
As of today 1-29-22, down to - 11 total. ( 4 acoustic, 7 electric.)
Still a few more to $ell.


----------



## Chito

I'm 2 levels up now. Although my gas has subsided a bit or should I say shifted. Lol I just upgraded my hifi system. New speakers, amp, cartridge and my newly restored 1987 turntable. Added a streamer and a cd player too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’m going to try go around the house tomorrow and get an accurate count. I have a rough idea but don’t know for sure.


----------



## Mark Brown

So 18 days ago I said I have 5... now I have 6.
Still haven't found that semi-hollow body so you know, at least one to go.


----------



## Steveche

The answer is not enough


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm up to 12 electrics & 1 acoustic now, didn't think I'd ever get there. Still managing to play them all in about a one month cycle.

Interesting though how some fall off the love train and enter into the 'consider selling' phase when a year ago I wouldn't have thought that. I've also noticed I seem to enjoy my cheapies more than my expensive guitars - probably because I built them myself, they're one-of-a-kind & they're _exactly_ as I want them.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

7 as of today 

Martin D10E 
Epi 59 Reissue
Godin Progression
El Degas 80's strat
Schecter Hellraiser attack 
Gretsch G5655T
Fender Jimi Hendrix signature strat


----------



## patski

1! Only one! But I love it. KC Jaguar.

Once employed again, I have my eye on a Stratocaster and another Jag.


----------



## Relic

22. A couple Gibsons, a couple Schecters, several Fenders, a bunch of Eastwoods. Other electrics: Ibanez, Rickenbacker, BC Rich. Acoustics include Martin, Ovation, Hagstrom and Seagull.

They don't all get played regularly (there's only so many hours in a day and days in a week) but I enjoy having options when recording. 

I love guitars, maybe too much.


----------



## silvertonebetty

7 but two are Wall art


----------



## Mark Brown

What are you supposed to do if you changed categories for the vote? Lying to officials is a serious offense.


----------



## BlueRocker

Back up to 16, but due to renovations ongoing I have to keep them all cased (boo). Just playing a Les Paul and 335 alternately.

I have plans to move up a category in the poll this year when I get my music room sorted out. Moving sucks, moving into a construction zone sucks more.


----------



## Archeonn

I'm embarrassed to say that since the pandemic, my collection of guitars have gone over 20. Went a little nuts in the last year. I need to get rid of some, but it's either crap that nobody would want, or I can't bear to part with it.


----------



## Lefuneste

I won 12 guitars: two electric hollowbodies, two acoustics, one semi-hollow and the rest are solid bodies.


----------



## Lefuneste

I own 12 guitars: two electric hollowbodies, two acoustics, one semi-hollow and the rest are solid bodies. I play them all on a regular basis.


----------



## BlueRocker

Lefuneste said:


> I won 12 guitars: two electric hollowbodies, two acoustics, one semi-hollow and the rest are solid bodies.


Lucky bastard!


----------



## Lefuneste

Ah! I wish! 

Typo corrected.


----------



## Axeman9216

Does a double neck count as one or two?


----------



## Schecter Skelter

added another 2 this week


----------



## Milkman

It's probably better if I don't count, but I just went up to my guitar cave to clean up and make room for an amp I'm buying and I realized I'm short on guitars stands, by about nine spots.

Whatever category I voted in the poll, maybe I should be in the next category.

I ordered another multi guitar stand (holds nine) to solve it.

I must have lost some stands,.....

It happens.


----------



## Lefuneste

Maybe someone should start a thread asking "how many guitar stands do you have?"


----------



## milltech

Harmony H77 (from new), Gibson J45, Rickenbacker 325 (reissue), Epiphone Byrdland, Viking II, all in UK, and a small Yamaha acoustic on a camper van currently in Seattle, (and not seen for 3 years). AND I can't play any of them, sofa therapy.

Out of interest my nephew borrowed the Harmony when a teenager backing an ancient Rock'n'roller on a tour of France. He wanted the Harmony to "look the part". Middle aged man now with a nearly grown family, and plays finger style brilliantly. Here's the link to one of several videos





A story about the Yamaha, purchased new in Mesa Phoenix from a really nice guy called Jim Minch. Embarrassed phone call two days later hoping I was still in town, "we charged you $1750 rather than $175 in error, can you come in we need the card for the credit" I say he was a nice man cos he only charged me $100 on account of the error. All businesses make mistakes, how they deal with them separates the exceptional from the ordinary. I'll go back.


----------



## Chito

Lefuneste said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread asking "how many guitar stands do you have?"


Or how many guitar cases do you have?


----------



## Stephenlouis

I am really trying to get under 20. Funny how we end up with more cases than guitars as the years go by.


----------



## 5150EVH0515

I try to buy guitars that are different from each other. I try not to have 2 of the same. Im a bit OCD like that.


----------



## Bigsby1967

5 Acoustics.
2 Mandolins (can't play very well).
2 Lap Steels (also can't play very well).
7 Electrics.
1 Chiquita Travel Electric.
6 Amps.
Probably over 20 Straps, so I'm really a strap collector first and foremost.


----------



## FatStrat2

No straps here, I actually have no strap locks on 3 of my guitars.

I'm up to 14 electrics + 1 acoustic, a place I would have thought I'd never be. Will trim some soon.


----------



## eatsleepdance

Stephenlouis said:


> I am really trying to get under 20. Funny how we end up with more cases than guitars as the years go by.


lol how does that happen? I’ve actually noticed that


----------



## BlueRocker

I've bought a few in the last couple of months and with moving I had a bit of a panic moment when I thought I couldn't find them all. Currently 18. One is sold and will get picked up next week, and I suspect I'll be moving a few more along (I've got my eye on something).


----------



## Mark Brown

....and I couldn't find them all. Classic!

This my friend is when you know you have too many.


----------



## Pat H

Well I own (and try to treat them all equally):
2019 Gibson SG Standard 61 with sideways vibrola
2017 Gibson SG Faded with Seymour Duncan Fat Cats
2021 Gibson Les Paul Classic ebony
2013 Gibson J-35 
1966 Gibson Melody Maker D with Curtis P90
2019 Seagull S6
1984 Vanguard piece of shit acoustic (1st guitar)


----------



## HIDDEN

Too few


----------



## Robert1950

I noticed I selected 4. I must qualify that. One of them is a ... bass.


----------



## Dru Edwards

The number of guitars I own has no impact on my decision to buy another one .


----------



## JBFairthorne

…one more than I did yesterday. Hello Jazzmaster.


----------



## Derek_T

I'm waiting for the 9 who checked 60+ to step forward and share some pics


----------



## Chito

I wish we can change our selection. It's been 12 years since the thread was started and I have jumped 2 levels since LOL


----------



## valcotone

More than last year (I think). lol


----------



## Grab n Go

Chito said:


> I wish we can change our selection. It's been 12 years since the thread was started and I have jumped 2 levels since LOL


Maybe this needs to be revisited, with a new poll, once a year. And people can comment on what came and went over the course of a year.


----------



## BlueRocker

Grab n Go said:


> Maybe this needs to be revisited, with a new poll, once a year. And people can comment on what came and went over the course of a year.


Do it!


----------



## Grab n Go

BlueRocker said:


> Do it!


Alright, here it is!


----------

